# A Strategy for Woodworking



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Joinery Details*

Joinery is the art of knowing what wood to remove and what to leave behind. Reductive & simple, yet seductive in its intricacies balancing negative space with strength. Take too much wood away and you leave no strength. Take too little and you've compromised the tenon. You are the joinery designer/ engineer.

There are several important details to know about wood and its properties. Double a board's measure in height and it is twice as strong as doubling a board in its width. Hmm. Wood moves more across its growth rings than between and none in its length. Hmm, again. Wood has little tensile strength between its fibers. There is more, but finally you have to practice. To learn what is a good fit takes practice and care with one's tools.

Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Joinery Details*
> 
> Joinery is the art of knowing what wood to remove and what to leave behind. Reductive & simple, yet seductive in its intricacies balancing negative space with strength. Take too much wood away and you leave no strength. Take too little and you've compromised the tenon. You are the joinery designer/ engineer.
> 
> ...


Welcome Gary, I'm glad to see you here on LumberJocks. Thanks for sharing the information on Joinery.

Mike


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Joinery Details*
> 
> Joinery is the art of knowing what wood to remove and what to leave behind. Reductive & simple, yet seductive in its intricacies balancing negative space with strength. Take too much wood away and you leave no strength. Take too little and you've compromised the tenon. You are the joinery designer/ engineer.
> 
> ...


I'll be following this Gary. You have brought up many important principles of design already. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Joinery Details*
> 
> Joinery is the art of knowing what wood to remove and what to leave behind. Reductive & simple, yet seductive in its intricacies balancing negative space with strength. Take too much wood away and you leave no strength. Take too little and you've compromised the tenon. You are the joinery designer/ engineer.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information Gary


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Joinery Details*
> 
> Joinery is the art of knowing what wood to remove and what to leave behind. Reductive & simple, yet seductive in its intricacies balancing negative space with strength. Take too much wood away and you leave no strength. Take too little and you've compromised the tenon. You are the joinery designer/ engineer.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, but mostly I enjoyed the table. That is a very attractive design.


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Good Enough*

As a furniture maker of a few years time, I realized something important about my work. Oftentimes my clients wouldn't notice the extra work I had put into pieces. Some times they noticed things that were just so automatic for me that I barely thought of them and they missed the really fine work I had done somewhere else!

My realization was that I had to pick my moments on some pieces. Sometimes I needed to do the extra work to make it just so, whether or not the client would see it. Other times, I could do very good work and the client would still be blown away. Good enough wasn't a diminishing of my standards but an understanding of what I would and would not be paid for.

Sometimes I just had to fuss over a hidden detail just because. The deal I made with myself was to say it's okay to be this obsessive/ compulsive craftsman as long as you know you won't get paid for it. Except by yourself. No bitching about how much you're making or losing on this piece. If you want it to be good enough for your high standards then this hour is free. So that was the bargain. No complaining about not getting paid for time that the client hadn't asked for but that I had to give. And at other times, I would be just good enough to fool everyone, but me.

The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Good Enough*
> 
> As a furniture maker of a few years time, I realized something important about my work. Oftentimes my clients wouldn't notice the extra work I had put into pieces. Some times they noticed things that were just so automatic for me that I barely thought of them and they missed the really fine work I had done somewhere else!
> 
> ...


Gary
Those are very good points ,being a furniture make myself(not on your level) I've come to a similar conclusion . People seldom notice all the time and effort you put into a piece.


----------



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Good Enough*
> 
> As a furniture maker of a few years time, I realized something important about my work. Oftentimes my clients wouldn't notice the extra work I had put into pieces. Some times they noticed things that were just so automatic for me that I barely thought of them and they missed the really fine work I had done somewhere else!
> 
> ...


Agreed. I find the same with my work, nobody notices the little imperfections that bug me till it goes out the shop door. My wife is a pastry chef, and she'll throw out fine pastries that look perfectly fine to me, but to her discerning eye they are imperfect. But if we are the only ones who notice or care, then you are doing yourself a disservice and wasting time/money by labouring on something the customer doesn't care about.


----------



## sb194 (Feb 19, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Good Enough*
> 
> As a furniture maker of a few years time, I realized something important about my work. Oftentimes my clients wouldn't notice the extra work I had put into pieces. Some times they noticed things that were just so automatic for me that I barely thought of them and they missed the really fine work I had done somewhere else!
> 
> ...


Well said Gary. It eases your mind, and make life much more enjoyable, when you can except that.

The one saving grace, is that if another woodworker looked at your piece, they would notice the extra effort that you put into the details.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Good Enough*
> 
> As a furniture maker of a few years time, I realized something important about my work. Oftentimes my clients wouldn't notice the extra work I had put into pieces. Some times they noticed things that were just so automatic for me that I barely thought of them and they missed the really fine work I had done somewhere else!
> 
> ...


*Bravo Gary!*
I have said for years to all who would listen that the term " good enough" actually has a literal meaning and it isn't "I'm giving you less than the best".

Depending on the craftsman, the situation and the utility of the piece the term can cover quite a range but the unarguable truth is that "good enough is in fact good enough".

In some cases it means "good enough not to break" and in others it means "good enough to pass the most discerning eye" but it makes me crazy when people equate this essential concept with shoddy work.

When I built yachts "perfect workmanship and finish" on every part would have driven the cost far beyond the value of the finished product. Seaworthiness came first. Finish quality was weighted toward areas where people would spend time and have the opportunity to let their eyes wander. If there was a paint run under the fuel tank, I didn't lose a lot of sleep.
I apologize for the rant.

Thanks again.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Good Enough*
> 
> As a furniture maker of a few years time, I realized something important about my work. Oftentimes my clients wouldn't notice the extra work I had put into pieces. Some times they noticed things that were just so automatic for me that I barely thought of them and they missed the really fine work I had done somewhere else!
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more Gary. Professional woodworkers in the past usually left parts unseen pretty rough, but they didn't skimp on the joinery and the visible parts. I think the urge for most of us is to finish every part to the same quality, and many hobbyists do so for their own satisfaction, but for professionals like yourself it can be a costly and unnecessary luxury. I have found an exception to that rule though, and that is small light work. People like to see the bottoms for some strange reason, probably because they are easily turned over, especially lathe work, but it is a lot more difficult and not so interesting for most folks to look underneath furniture. Knowing when to quit can also be important. I have ruined or at least devalued some pretty nice projects learning that lesson.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Good Enough*
> 
> As a furniture maker of a few years time, I realized something important about my work. Oftentimes my clients wouldn't notice the extra work I had put into pieces. Some times they noticed things that were just so automatic for me that I barely thought of them and they missed the really fine work I had done somewhere else!
> 
> ...


Interesting perspective Paul. That's probably the hardest thing to learn. In the beginning most people don't do enough or do too much.


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Good Enough*
> 
> As a furniture maker of a few years time, I realized something important about my work. Oftentimes my clients wouldn't notice the extra work I had put into pieces. Some times they noticed things that were just so automatic for me that I barely thought of them and they missed the really fine work I had done somewhere else!
> 
> ...


You make some great points. Definitely something to think about!


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Good Enough*
> 
> As a furniture maker of a few years time, I realized something important about my work. Oftentimes my clients wouldn't notice the extra work I had put into pieces. Some times they noticed things that were just so automatic for me that I barely thought of them and they missed the really fine work I had done somewhere else!
> 
> ...


Great point. I have done three commission projects over the last year or so and have started to learn what is "good enough" on each project. It definitely takes some thought, and one must consider the client, the price, the wood, and lots of other factors. I have wasted a lot of time doing too much, but I am now learning when to stop. Great post.


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*The Fit*

The measure of an eye, of a thumb extended, of one cubit is seen in the result and how well things fit. We all know it when we see it. One can sense the art in craftsmanship by simply looking at the product. Some things we have made work better for the eye and hand. It is not luck. It is the experience of your efforts showing. It is the mistakes you have made along the way and their lessons learned that now inhabit your work.

Confidence is gained by your error and more importantly your understanding of it. What went wrong and why. We gain, in our designs as well as in our technique, valuable information that tells us what to do right this time, or right again.

The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

GaryRogowski said:


> *The Fit*
> 
> The measure of an eye, of a thumb extended, of one cubit is seen in the result and how well things fit. We all know it when we see it. One can sense the art in craftsmanship by simply looking at the product. Some things we have made work better for the eye and hand. It is not luck. It is the experience of your efforts showing. It is the mistakes you have made along the way and their lessons learned that now inhabit your work.
> 
> ...


Right on Gary. I always have to remind myself after a frustrating day in the shop that my time wasn't entirely wasted if I had learned something from my failures and mistakes. Of course if that were the only measure, then I would be a master woodworker by now, which I'm not, but I have learned a lot about recovering from my mistakes to save my projects and sometimes even improve them. This gives me a degree of the confidence you mentioned and I don't get so upset when something goes wrong anymore.

Very nice box. The handle finishes it off perfectly.


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Forgiveness*

Human all too human to quote Fred N. Yes we makers are too human. We're too ready to find error in our work. The voice in our head keeps repeating: Not good enough, not perfect enough. We are always so ready to point out our mistakes, to find the tiniest of errors. When our client never sees them. When another maker doesn't see them nor care. They see the whole, the entire piece and they're delighted.

So I say, keep your standards high but learn to forgive yourself for your errors that no one else can see. Do better next time. If you expect perfection from each of your efforts you will always disappoint yourself. If however you try for perfection but forgive yourself for not reaching it, then your work will satisfy even your harshest critic, you. Forgive yourself for being human.

The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Forgiveness*
> 
> Human all too human to quote Fred N. Yes we makers are too human. We're too ready to find error in our work. The voice in our head keeps repeating: Not good enough, not perfect enough. We are always so ready to point out our mistakes, to find the tiniest of errors. When our client never sees them. When another maker doesn't see them nor care. They see the whole, the entire piece and they're delighted.
> 
> ...


Well Gary, I have to say I agree with you. This frame hangs in my office to remind me of the concept.


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Forgiveness*
> 
> Human all too human to quote Fred N. Yes we makers are too human. We're too ready to find error in our work. The voice in our head keeps repeating: Not good enough, not perfect enough. We are always so ready to point out our mistakes, to find the tiniest of errors. When our client never sees them. When another maker doesn't see them nor care. They see the whole, the entire piece and they're delighted.
> 
> ...


I agree, there really is such a thing as "good enough"


----------



## Ampeater (Feb 21, 2008)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Forgiveness*
> 
> Human all too human to quote Fred N. Yes we makers are too human. We're too ready to find error in our work. The voice in our head keeps repeating: Not good enough, not perfect enough. We are always so ready to point out our mistakes, to find the tiniest of errors. When our client never sees them. When another maker doesn't see them nor care. They see the whole, the entire piece and they're delighted.
> 
> ...


I also agree. I was a design engineer before I retired. I once had a boss who liked to say "There comes a time when you have to shoot the engineer and take the product to production." I guess that sort of applies to our woodworking projects.


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*The Fit Again*

In joinery the fit of your pieces is like the fit of your shoes on your feet. If you can toss your shoes off your feet as you hit the couch, too loose. If you shoe horn them in, perfect. A good fitting joint fits snug. No pounding together but it shouldn't fall apart either. It's a balance you learn to achieve by sneaking up on it. Learn to use your shoulder plane and you'll be happy no matter how you cut a tenon joint. Finesse the fit.

The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *The Fit Again*
> 
> In joinery the fit of your pieces is like the fit of your shoes on your feet. If you can toss your shoes off your feet as you hit the couch, too loose. If you shoe horn them in, perfect. A good fitting joint fits snug. No pounding together but it shouldn't fall apart either. It's a balance you learn to achieve by sneaking up on it. Learn to use your shoulder plane and you'll be happy no matter how you cut a tenon joint. Finesse the fit.
> 
> The Northwest Woodworking Studio


When I first started making furniture, I would pound the joints together with a mallet. I soon realized a good friction fit is all you need. Especially if the joint is well planned out, with good mechanical strength.

I agree with your approach of sneaking up on the fit.


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Design Opportunities*

A Mastery student of mine came through town to visit. Over 10 years ago he studied with me and he's building still. Not as much as he'd like but it's a tough game this woodworking world. Not everyone understands how much time it takes and how much skill. Nor do most people appreciate how long it takes to develop that skill.

This isn't a new hobby for folks that they get good at in a couple of weekends. It takes work. It takes dedication, commitment, practice. I have always found it interesting that doctors have a practice and woodworkers have a job. No, we have a practice as much as any doctor. We're always getting it wrong, learning new methods, fixing things. Just like them. Oh my Mastery student is a doc.

There are no mistakes, only new opportunities. In woodworking, as in life. Learn from your slip ups and get up and run again. Thanks for the advice Jim.

The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Design Opportunities*
> 
> A Mastery student of mine came through town to visit. Over 10 years ago he studied with me and he's building still. Not as much as he'd like but it's a tough game this woodworking world. Not everyone understands how much time it takes and how much skill. Nor do most people appreciate how long it takes to develop that skill.
> 
> ...


I've never been sued for malpractice. I've made many bad cuts.

I'm enjoying your blogs.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Design Opportunities*
> 
> A Mastery student of mine came through town to visit. Over 10 years ago he studied with me and he's building still. Not as much as he'd like but it's a tough game this woodworking world. Not everyone understands how much time it takes and how much skill. Nor do most people appreciate how long it takes to develop that skill.
> 
> ...


Not everyone understands how much time it takes and how much skill. Nor do most people appreciate how long it takes to develop that skill.

You know, there are a myriad of woodworking schools, both online and "brick and mortar" as it were, but I have yet to see one that includes courses on *selling* and *educating* the customer as to how much time and dedication it takes to do good wood work.

Most concentrate on joinery and shaping techniques, dovetails this, dovetails that, the tenon, the mortise, blah, blah, blah. Who cares?!? I will tell you, no one cares about the joinery but other woodworkers. Customers can't understand why, if they pick pine as opposed to mahogany, the price of the table you are selling is still only a few hundred dollars in difference.

I don't care how good a wood worker you are, if you don't have a marketing, networking and selling strategy you are doomed to fail, if you want to make wood working your business.


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Design Opportunities*
> 
> A Mastery student of mine came through town to visit. Over 10 years ago he studied with me and he's building still. Not as much as he'd like but it's a tough game this woodworking world. Not everyone understands how much time it takes and how much skill. Nor do most people appreciate how long it takes to develop that skill.
> 
> ...


Jorge,
I couldn't agree with you more. Most clients think dovetails grow that way. In my Resident Mastery Program, we take the time to develop a business plan, even if it's just for practice for now. Young or old woodworkers who are thinking of getting into this craft as a business need to know that 20% of every week should be spent on marketing. That's a tough pill to swallow but it's true.

So to keep your dream alive you need to have your eyes open. Best, Gary


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Finishing Makes the Difference*

How do people engage with your furniture? They look at the form first of course. If they like the shape of
a piece, then they approach it. They eye it to see the wood and the sheen of it. Always, without fail, the very next thing they do is touch the piece. Everyone loves to put their hands on wood because it's warm, it's inviting. And if there's a finish on the wood, then what folks will be touching is that finish. You have to pay attention first to how that finish looks and next how it feels in order to win over a client, a buyer, or an admirer.

The problem is that finishing is part chemistry and part alchemy. It is neither simple nor intuitive. Most
furniture makers, when they finally complete their piece that was supposed to take a weekend but instead
took three months, all they want to do is put a finish on it and walk away from it. But what they usually do
is put on the wrong finish or a bad stain in the wrong way and then they don't like how it looks or feels. So what they do next, instead of backing up, instead of admitting they goofed, they press on! Brave stalwarts, they put something else over the first bad stain or topcoat and now they have a bastard child by two discordant parents/
finishes.

Do they admit defeat now? Start over? Never. I'm a furniture maker! Onward.

They continue the charge and apply another finish or two or three over the first two until such time as they finally say, Enough. It is enough and the finish sucks so I'm done with the thing.

Another triumph.

My approach is simple, hand applied, and almost fool proof. Join us at the Studio July 24-26th for a class on finishing: 3 Days/ 3 Simple Finishes. It's a revelation what simple finishes can do.

The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Cobblers*

This letter was sent to me by an old friend.

Hi, Gary!

May I give you a story, as promised?

The story is told that if you were a young person in medieval France embarking on a spiritual quest, if you were fortunate you might meet up with someone older, perhaps a teacher, who would say this to you
I think I understand what you are seeking. Let me give you the name of someone I know, a cobbler, in Dijon. I think that it might work out well if you were to become his apprentice. If that happens, let me give you one piece of advice. Don't talk with him about spiritual matters; just let him teach you how to make shoes.

So, time passes, and you find yourself in Dijon, and you seek out the cobbler. Sure enough, as it works out, you become his apprentice.

Years pass, and you learn how to make shoes. Year after year, you measure people's feet. You watch them walk. You listen as they tell you about their work, their daily activities, their lives, their yearnings. You make their shoes, you modify their shoes, you repair their shoes. Your shoes tell stories. You make wonderful shoes that enrich people's lives.

More time passes, and one day, the cobbler says to you, You have become a fine cobbler. Your fingers listen to the leather, and your heart listens to the people who will wear your shoes. I am growing old, and soon I will reach the end of my life. I want to leave this shop in your hands.

You begin to protest, but the cobbler goes on.

Now hear me. One day, a young person will come to you, on some kind of spiritual quest. If it works out for this person to become your apprentice, let me give you one piece of advice. Don't talk with him about spiritual matters. Just teach your apprentice how to make shoes.

Warmly, Herman F.

The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## JohnnyStrawberry (Jan 20, 2012)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Cobblers*
> 
> This letter was sent to me by an old friend.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. I just loved it.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Cobblers*
> 
> This letter was sent to me by an old friend.
> 
> ...


That's a great story, thanks for posing.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Cobblers*
> 
> This letter was sent to me by an old friend.
> 
> ...


I hope a lot of people read this.


----------



## WVWoodshed (Feb 6, 2013)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Cobblers*
> 
> This letter was sent to me by an old friend.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing; not only this wonderful post, but the others you have posted as well. I have extracted several excellent pieces of information I will refer to often on my journey. Thanks!!!


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Cobblers*
> 
> This letter was sent to me by an old friend.
> 
> ...


What a lovely story. Thanks for sharing it here.


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Cobblers*
> 
> This letter was sent to me by an old friend.
> 
> ...


beautiful, thank you for sharing that!


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*We Forget*

We forget that the moon is out. We forget that rivers run underneath us. We forget that we can make things with our hands and heart.
We believe that the world is now held in the palm of our hands. It is instead all around us. We just have to look up and notice it.
Remember to remain curious. Believe that you don't have the only way of doing things. Keep open to change. Forgive yourself your mistakes and keep doing good work.

The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *We Forget*
> 
> We forget that the moon is out. We forget that rivers run underneath us. We forget that we can make things with our hands and heart.
> We believe that the world is now held in the palm of our hands. It is instead all around us. We just have to look up and notice it.
> ...


Well said, Gary. I imagine that you have taught a lot of woodworkers over the years both directly and indirectly through your writing. Welcome to Lumberjocks. Your work is beautiful and your studio and shop are wonderful.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *We Forget*
> 
> We forget that the moon is out. We forget that rivers run underneath us. We forget that we can make things with our hands and heart.
> We believe that the world is now held in the palm of our hands. It is instead all around us. We just have to look up and notice it.
> ...


BTW, what is the technique that you used on the two boxes where the wood is lighter underneath the darker wood on top. It that a dark finish that is chip carved through or is it veneer over a lighter wood core. How did you achieve that? Have you described that technique in any books or articles? You do beautiful work.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Marc and I Whisper*

Actually, Marc Spagnuolo, aka The Wood Whisperer, and I got together in May to do some work in his shop. I was in the Phoenix area for my mom's birthday and took some time to meet Marc and visit his place. Take a look at the Jewelry Box we put together. It was fun work.

Jewelry Box

If you're coming to Portland, learn about 3 Simple Finishes with me next week at the Studio, 7/24-26.

The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Marc and I Whisper*
> 
> Actually, Marc Spagnuolo, aka The Wood Whisperer, and I got together in May to do some work in his shop. I was in the Phoenix area for my mom's birthday and took some time to meet Marc and visit his place. Take a look at the Jewelry Box we put together. It was fun work.
> 
> ...


That loks to be a huge jewlery box you are finishing there LOL!


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Congratulations*

Think about how you look at others' work. You don't look for every mistake. You look at the scope of the project, the effort required. You consider the time spent on design. You see the form, the choice of wood and think about the time taken to mill the lumber. The hours spent on joining pieces together and the detail in the joinery and the weeks spent on shaping and sanding and how the hardware is hung. You step back and look at the whole piece and you know in your heart how much it took. You congratulate the builder.

Well, do the same to your own self. Congratulate yourself on work well done. Yes do better next time. Always strive to do better, but give yourself a break every now and then. We all make mistakes.

Step back from your own projects. Give them some room to breathe. Enjoy their imperfections. Do good work and strive to do better work each time. But don't slow yourself up with perfection.

The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Congratulations*
> 
> Think about how you look at others' work. You don't look for every mistake. You look at the scope of the project, the effort required. You consider the time spent on design. You see the form, the choice of wood and think about the time taken to mill the lumber. The hours spent on joining pieces together and the detail in the joinery and the weeks spent on shaping and sanding and how the hardware is hung. You step back and look at the whole piece and you know in your heart how much it took. You congratulate the builder.
> 
> ...


some sound advice gary.i need to take it myself.


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*How Design Starts*

Design starts with a pattern in the sky, a curl in the stem of a plant, the swirl in a coffee cup. It starts with an idea. There is no one single place from which it begins. And so the designer must grab serendipity when it strikes and use it as a stepping stone, a starting point, and then choose from the infinite number of choices then possible.

Inspiration is serendipitous. Design on the other hand is hard work and trials and errors and execution. It is iteration and reiteration. It has a vocabulary that one must learn and develop to suit one's own tastes and techniques. But inspiration can come from anywhere at any time. One just has to be ready and willing to accept it. This is the difference between a designer and a worker. A designer, if you will an artist, is always receptive to ideas, to chance, to coincidence. This requires awareness and desire to find new ideas. Be ready, have your notebook always with you. Keep your eyes open, there's a huge world out there to explore with curiosity.

The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *How Design Starts*
> 
> Design starts with a pattern in the sky, a curl in the stem of a plant, the swirl in a coffee cup. It starts with an idea. There is no one single place from which it begins. And so the designer must grab serendipity when it strikes and use it as a stepping stone, a starting point, and then choose from the infinite number of choices then possible.
> 
> ...


I was told at a design workshop. Steal from everywhere, even IKEA as they hire designers to design their products. I'm partial to stealing from mother nature. And from the well known guys, as long as I give them their recognition?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

GaryRogowski said:


> *How Design Starts*
> 
> Design starts with a pattern in the sky, a curl in the stem of a plant, the swirl in a coffee cup. It starts with an idea. There is no one single place from which it begins. And so the designer must grab serendipity when it strikes and use it as a stepping stone, a starting point, and then choose from the infinite number of choices then possible.
> 
> ...


I think most people, myself included, look at something, classify it quickly and then move on. People who are naturally creative see more than ordinary folks. They not only see more, but they can also conjure up a range of alternative takes on whatever they are looking at. I do think that most anyone can become more creative through the learning process to increase awareness, but I'm not sure how far that will ultimately take them. After thinking that I have seen it all in my 74 years I am constantly amazed at how talented people can come up with exciting new and innovative designs.

The creative process remains a complete mystery to me. I am surrounded by talented family members. Two sons, one an illustrator, the other an advertising agency creative director, and an older brother who was also an ad agency creative director, my mother who painted, my wife who can draw, and my MIL who oil painted. Despite being around these people most of my life nothing creative from the world of art and design has rubbed off on me. I am not bragging about this.


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*A Neatness and Precision*

In Pete Dexter's book Deadwood, Wild Bill Hickok's partner, Charley Utter, is thinking to himself, "He liked having a drawer, it was a neatness you could see just sliding it open."

Making drawers requires a precision and calm missing from some other jobs around the shop. Cleaning out the dust collector comes to mind. Or hand planing some misbegotten wood like a rowed grain khaya. Drawer building on the other hand needs careful measuring, straight parts, and clear thinking to do a good job. A job that you'll notice and admire in its careful sliding, with the slight woosh of air emerging as the drawer enters and fills its opening almost completely.

You can of course do a fast job and get it done with some drawer glides or run the drawer on a center mount. But it's not the same. It doesn't feel the same. It doesn't act the same.

We'll be busy at the end of this week in the Studio with a class on Drawer Work. We'll be making a drawer box and filling it with one precision cut and fit drawer. When it's right, you'll be able to stand the drawer box on end and put the drawer in place and with a close piston fit the air will only let the drawer slowly descend into its resting place.

Nice."

The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *A Neatness and Precision*
> 
> In Pete Dexter's book Deadwood, Wild Bill Hickok's partner, Charley Utter, is thinking to himself, "He liked having a drawer, it was a neatness you could see just sliding it open."
> 
> ...


Gary,

I know Portland is a pretty place. ( Never rains in Portland…LOL) And it would be a "Whoosh" taking your class but for me it is some place I will probably never be. As I commented on your project page great drawer fronts!

I will keep your comments on precision in mind when doing drawers! Thanks.


----------



## Isra (Jul 23, 2014)

GaryRogowski said:


> *A Neatness and Precision*
> 
> In Pete Dexter's book Deadwood, Wild Bill Hickok's partner, Charley Utter, is thinking to himself, "He liked having a drawer, it was a neatness you could see just sliding it open."
> 
> ...


You just hit the nail on the head " with the slight woosh of air emerging as the drawer enters and fills its opening almost completely", that´s it.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

GaryRogowski said:


> *A Neatness and Precision*
> 
> In Pete Dexter's book Deadwood, Wild Bill Hickok's partner, Charley Utter, is thinking to himself, "He liked having a drawer, it was a neatness you could see just sliding it open."
> 
> ...





> You just hit the nail on the head " with the slight woosh of air emerging as the drawer enters and fills its opening almost completely", that´s it.
> 
> - Isra


A good test is to see if the drawer works as well upside down.


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Making the Connection*

Tools are meant to be used by humans. I think that we learned to think by using them. By using tools, our hands made a connection to our brains and then our curiosity gene dove in and our minds grew because of this. We discovered so much about the world poking about in it with our hands. And by using the power of the wedge, we learned to do all sorts of things from carving to cleaving to sawing and planing.

We are humans and that means we need to keep making that connection between hand and heart and mind. We need to make things whether it's building furniture or creating a great meal. We need to keep that connection alive between our hands and our minds. Typing on this dang keyboard does not qualify. Building something does.

The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Making the Connection*
> 
> Tools are meant to be used by humans. I think that we learned to think by using them. By using tools, our hands made a connection to our brains and then our curiosity gene dove in and our minds grew because of this. We discovered so much about the world poking about in it with our hands. And by using the power of the wedge, we learned to do all sorts of things from carving to cleaving to sawing and planing.
> 
> ...












Here is one I built to make something and make it easier to make using ergonomics .
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/104062


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Making the Connection*
> 
> Tools are meant to be used by humans. I think that we learned to think by using them. By using tools, our hands made a connection to our brains and then our curiosity gene dove in and our minds grew because of this. We discovered so much about the world poking about in it with our hands. And by using the power of the wedge, we learned to do all sorts of things from carving to cleaving to sawing and planing.
> 
> ...


Gary,

I believe it's what tools we choose,or choose us? Keifer just keeps making these magic tools! :<)

Right now the plumbing tools appear to have chosen me again! Not my favorite task, but most important right now.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Making the Connection*
> 
> Tools are meant to be used by humans. I think that we learned to think by using them. By using tools, our hands made a connection to our brains and then our curiosity gene dove in and our minds grew because of this. We discovered so much about the world poking about in it with our hands. And by using the power of the wedge, we learned to do all sorts of things from carving to cleaving to sawing and planing.
> 
> ...


Excellent stuff Gary. Keep the great blogs coming.


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*The Work*

Fine woodworking is not crafty. It is craft. It takes time, effort, and a commitment to excellence. It requires persistence and a willingness to overcome failure, repeatedly. It takes practice and patience and then more of both. It is as rigorous and as rewarding as learning a musical instrument or teaching your body ballet or the tango. It is formal and full of expression. There are rules to follow and rules that bend. 
It is cumulative in its knowledge and yet so vast that no one can know all its possibilities.

You will not build anything well without throwing yourself all in. But if you, if you do commit to learning and getting it in your bones and doing your best, then the rewards are far greater than you imagine. As my friend Bogy once said to me, "The work makes you. You don't make the work."

The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *The Work*
> 
> Fine woodworking is not crafty. It is craft. It takes time, effort, and a commitment to excellence. It requires persistence and a willingness to overcome failure, repeatedly. It takes practice and patience and then more of both. It is as rigorous and as rewarding as learning a musical instrument or teaching your body ballet or the tango. It is formal and full of expression. There are rules to follow and rules that bend.
> It is cumulative in its knowledge and yet so vast that no one can know all its possibilities.
> ...


Gary,

Thanks I will do my best to remember that while I'm growling over my next screw up. LOL! Words that ring true.


----------



## truegemz (Feb 10, 2014)

GaryRogowski said:


> *The Work*
> 
> Fine woodworking is not crafty. It is craft. It takes time, effort, and a commitment to excellence. It requires persistence and a willingness to overcome failure, repeatedly. It takes practice and patience and then more of both. It is as rigorous and as rewarding as learning a musical instrument or teaching your body ballet or the tango. It is formal and full of expression. There are rules to follow and rules that bend.
> It is cumulative in its knowledge and yet so vast that no one can know all its possibilities.
> ...


That was very inspiring and motivational. 
Nothing comes easy.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

GaryRogowski said:


> *The Work*
> 
> Fine woodworking is not crafty. It is craft. It takes time, effort, and a commitment to excellence. It requires persistence and a willingness to overcome failure, repeatedly. It takes practice and patience and then more of both. It is as rigorous and as rewarding as learning a musical instrument or teaching your body ballet or the tango. It is formal and full of expression. There are rules to follow and rules that bend.
> It is cumulative in its knowledge and yet so vast that no one can know all its possibilities.
> ...


It's a sentiment that is proven time and time again in the shop. Rush a job, and you get a piece of crap staring at you again and again, laughing at you, as if to say "all you had to do was take your time, now I will always remind you of how you should have slowed down and measured twice before you cut me in the wrong spot"

or on the other hand, you have a piece you really put in the hours, and everytime you pass it, you can't help but feel that pride or maybe you have to drag ur fingers across to feel that finish you labored over, and put just one more coat of oil or shellac before you called it done.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *The Work*
> 
> Fine woodworking is not crafty. It is craft. It takes time, effort, and a commitment to excellence. It requires persistence and a willingness to overcome failure, repeatedly. It takes practice and patience and then more of both. It is as rigorous and as rewarding as learning a musical instrument or teaching your body ballet or the tango. It is formal and full of expression. There are rules to follow and rules that bend.
> It is cumulative in its knowledge and yet so vast that no one can know all its possibilities.
> ...


Well said Gary. I have to agree 100%. I still consider myself a "rookie", I'll call it. Always want to know more..


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Making Time*

How do you make time? How can you make time? How can you stop long enough to realize the value of turning your eyes away from your computer screen, your thumbs away from your mobile device, your self towards doing something with more lasting value?

Making time. This is a curious concept. It is the one thing we are always running out of, or we have none of it for that thing, or someone is wasting our small resource of it. Time. Precious. And yet when we spend our time working on something that enriches our lives, when we make something of our time, how it fills us with satisfaction.

At the Studio, we teach skills to make & repair the connection between our hands, our heart, and our mind. We teach the value of spending time on ourselves. Because if we experience satisfaction at the bench, time well spent at the bench, this has an effect on everyone that we meet. All of us need to engage in building & creating. It is one of our most basic pursuits. Make some time for yourself and build something of value.

The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Making Time*
> 
> How do you make time? How can you make time? How can you stop long enough to realize the value of turning your eyes away from your computer screen, your thumbs away from your mobile device, your self towards doing something with more lasting value?
> 
> ...


This is always a challenge - I look for opportunities even if they are only 20 minutes. Here is a post I put together on the subject (if you are interested


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Making Time*
> 
> How do you make time? How can you make time? How can you stop long enough to realize the value of turning your eyes away from your computer screen, your thumbs away from your mobile device, your self towards doing something with more lasting value?
> 
> ...


Gary,

Again, a well thought out posting. I think and feel that age has something to do with that realization about time? I also strive to be "living in the present" and ""making the most of it and appreciating it."

Woodworking can do this.

Thanks!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Making Time*
> 
> How do you make time? How can you make time? How can you stop long enough to realize the value of turning your eyes away from your computer screen, your thumbs away from your mobile device, your self towards doing something with more lasting value?
> 
> ...


Yes, with five kids, one of them a coach and the other four playing on different baseball teams is a fun activity


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Making Time*
> 
> How do you make time? How can you make time? How can you stop long enough to realize the value of turning your eyes away from your computer screen, your thumbs away from your mobile device, your self towards doing something with more lasting value?
> 
> ...


As always, well put Gary.

"if we experience satisfaction at the bench, time well spent at the bench, this has an effect on everyone that we meet"

My wife certainly knows this about me. You just articulated it better than I could have.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Making Time*
> 
> How do you make time? How can you make time? How can you stop long enough to realize the value of turning your eyes away from your computer screen, your thumbs away from your mobile device, your self towards doing something with more lasting value?
> 
> ...


Well said Gary, With the pull of all the stuff out there to take up our time, I struggle often with being so "isolated" in the workshop. For the most part I have a very understanding wife, who is creative in her own right. I might be designing a new project or working on a current one, and then I wonder why I'm not out fishing, going kayaking, exploring. It's not so easy to balance all those experiences. Still, I love the time at the bench, in the shop, most as my time to create.

By the way, I just have to mention that you look so much like my Dad. I have a Fine Woodworking article about you that gave me chills because it looked just like my Dad doing it.


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Getting Right*

It is far easier to talk about than to do, but you have to get right in order to do good work. You have to think straight, to get your concentration right, to get your mind working with your hands and not against them. Now this can take hours for me some days before I finally get focused enough to work. But when I do then the work just flies and the time whizzes by and I get something done. It feels great.

But it's a matter of concentration and when we enter the shop our mind is in a hundred different places. Where did I leave my keys? Did I send out that note? Where's my dang hammer? Everything seems to thwart us at first. It can take time to get there and it can feel unproductive. But it is the only way to the productive place where all of you starts to work together and you start to do some good work. You have to get right first.

The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Getting Right*
> 
> It is far easier to talk about than to do, but you have to get right in order to do good work. You have to think straight, to get your concentration right, to get your mind working with your hands and not against them. Now this can take hours for me some days before I finally get focused enough to work. But when I do then the work just flies and the time whizzes by and I get something done. It feels great.
> 
> ...


Gary,

Great advice. 
Hard to do for some of us with ADHD. LOL! When I find my mind going in four directions at once (so it seems)I tell myself to "Back away from the car sir!" Take a few deep breaths and come back to the present. I also use a list as a prep tool. Oh yeah I usually, almost always, forget something. Even with the list! I lengthen my time line and set my goal on the steps…. not the project.

Wisdom comes from learning from our mistakes. I'm getting wiser all the time. LOL!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Getting Right*
> 
> It is far easier to talk about than to do, but you have to get right in order to do good work. You have to think straight, to get your concentration right, to get your mind working with your hands and not against them. Now this can take hours for me some days before I finally get focused enough to work. But when I do then the work just flies and the time whizzes by and I get something done. It feels great.
> 
> ...


Sounds like good advice from a wise man. Thnx Gary


----------



## jinkyjock (Feb 2, 2014)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Getting Right*
> 
> It is far easier to talk about than to do, but you have to get right in order to do good work. You have to think straight, to get your concentration right, to get your mind working with your hands and not against them. Now this can take hours for me some days before I finally get focused enough to work. But when I do then the work just flies and the time whizzes by and I get something done. It feels great.
> 
> ...


Gary,
your post is right on the button with my day.
Went into my workshop with great intentions,
put a brand new ATB blade on my table saw and proceeded to make my first cut.
Slight jerk as I passed it through and then I realised,
you forgot to adjust the riving knife for thinner kerf.
My concentration just "*flew oot the windae*" as they say in Scotland.
Just couldn't get back in the zone, so just did the basic breaking out/setting out and called it a day.
No disasters but a sense of what could have been…..
There's always tomorrow.
Thanks for putting it into words Gary.
Cheers, Jinky (James).


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Education*

I got involved building chairs with the Lumber to Legacy project in Albany, OR. Here's the story in their local paper. 
Lumber to Legacy

Some high schools kids helped us build this cafe chair design. I wrote to the paper explaining my involvement.

"I wanted to respond further as to why I did this class for the kids. I love to teach and this was another opportunity to be with a group that doesn't get the attention they deserve. Education in the applied arts is mostly forgotten today and it is a need that should be addressed in every community. Technology provides many wonderful things. But it rarely provides the satisfaction of seeing your work at the end of the day in a tangible form. In the shop, these students get a chance to work and see the results of the efforts immediately. The feedback is real and the learning sticks.

What was great was to see how excited these kids were to learn. They listened to me talk about geometry and physics. They asked questions about these subjects. They listened to me talk about joinery and cutting angles. They were to a man interested in learning. And that's what education should be about: curiosity and the excitement of discovery. Add to this the fact that you get to put your hands on tools and it's a slam dunk for just about every demographic. But certainly it is of vital importance for our kids. Please let all our educators know that hands on education needs to be back in every school. From the arts to music to shop class, we need to train our kids in the broadest possible way. This is called a liberal arts education. I'm a fan of it.

Why I did the class." Education works, but we have to help to make it work.

The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Education*
> 
> I got involved building chairs with the Lumber to Legacy project in Albany, OR. Here's the story in their local paper.
> Lumber to Legacy
> ...


Gary - I've really enjoyed this series, you have been doing. This one really sparked something in me. I love your quote "Education works, but we have to help to make it work".

Mike


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Education*
> 
> I got involved building chairs with the Lumber to Legacy project in Albany, OR. Here's the story in their local paper.
> Lumber to Legacy
> ...


I agree completely about the need for 'hands on education'. For goodness sakes, I've seen way to many kids who get out of high school without having learned even how to read a tape measure.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Education*
> 
> I got involved building chairs with the Lumber to Legacy project in Albany, OR. Here's the story in their local paper.
> Lumber to Legacy
> ...


Gary,

I benefited from a hands on technical training/college preparatory high school. It aids both the left and right brain development. When I see kids I find out what's going on. Mostly gaming and smart phones.

Some people are more "hands on," but they are not motivated by what is being served to them in the schools. I took the time with mother's permission to show one of my young clients how to use some woodworking hand tools, then asked him to pick a project and make it. It worked in many ways.

Keep up sharing your knowledge with the financially less fortunate. It stays with them.


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Your Grip*

Avoid those teachers who say: This is the only way to do something. Whatever that something may be. That person has never been dancing. Expression is a part of building too. There are lots of ways of building things right. Just like there are several ways of learning. Learning style makes a difference in how well you understand a teacher. Pick a teacher who understands that not everyone is the same. Study with someone who remembers that choice is important too. It's like a grip. They're not all the same.

The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Your Grip*
> 
> Avoid those teachers who say: This is the only way to do something. Whatever that something may be. That person has never been dancing. Expression is a part of building too. There are lots of ways of building things right. Just like there are several ways of learning. Learning style makes a difference in how well you understand a teacher. Pick a teacher who understands that not everyone is the same. Study with someone who remembers that choice is important too. It's like a grip. They're not all the same.
> 
> The Northwest Woodworking Studio


Gary I've always looked forward to the articles you've had in Finewoodworking through the years and now I,m really enjoying all of your blogs,I especially like the blogs that suggest ways to think about projects,design and your woodworking philosophy.
I'm glad you decided to join LJs


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Your Grip*
> 
> Avoid those teachers who say: This is the only way to do something. Whatever that something may be. That person has never been dancing. Expression is a part of building too. There are lots of ways of building things right. Just like there are several ways of learning. Learning style makes a difference in how well you understand a teacher. Pick a teacher who understands that not everyone is the same. Study with someone who remembers that choice is important too. It's like a grip. They're not all the same.
> 
> The Northwest Woodworking Studio


I haven't been able to attend any general woodworking courses here in Norway because woodworking courses here are normally based on specialties like woodturning, carving, etc.

Shortly after taking up woodworking 18 years ago I got hold of a Fine woodworking magazine a friend had. Well, I felt like I had discovered the mother lode! The web was in it's infancy at that time so Fine woodworking offered me a way to become acquainted with general woodworking, tools, and techniques based on articles by some of the best woodworkers around. I remember that one of the first issues I got featured an article by you doing an arts and crafts credenza or sideboard. A great article that gave me a lot of insight into the innards of case goods and drawer construction. I still have that issue in my collection.

I learned a lot from various magazines and books over the years and I now enjoy the advantages of the web too, but there is nothing better than learning directly from someone like yourself. As you say, there are many ways to do something right, but it's a great advantage to learn at least ONE way to do it right initially. I'm not bragging when I say that experience has taught me that there is also an infinite number of ways to do something the wrong way. At least I'm pretty sure I haven't yet exhausted ALL the possibilities on that score.

If I were younger and closer by I would sign up for one of your courses. Keep up the good work!


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Joinery Choices*

The value of a classical education is in the laying of a foundation for your work to follow. One learns joinery in order to learn accuracy plus patience and the myriad ways there are to build. For instance, there are a dozen or more ways to build a box, but each situation requires an evaluation and then a decision. Your decision on joinery will depend upon factors like your knowledge or skill, the available tooling options, economy or speed, enjoyment, and finally how late the project is. [If it's for a client or a birthday, it is almost guaranteed to be late.]

If you take the time to build your skills in a variety of approaches, then you can choose a joint for example that fits all the requirements of the situation. A nailed butt joint might be perfect when you're in a hurry or the piece is not precious. It might be completely inappropriate for a shrine to your sainted mother. On the other hand, if you're building mom a present and her birthday is rapidly approaching then hand cutting dovetails might take more time than you have. Splined miter joints are just as pretty but faster. Both work for the job and lend their own signature to the work.

The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Clean Up*

Wait five or ten minutes to clean up your glue squeeze-out from a joint glue-up or lamination. It should be almost plastic and then it will peel right off. On a table top you can use a putty knife or my new discovery, an old chip breaker off a hand plane. It works great. For insides of boxes or cabinets, I use my sharpest chisel. That way if I cut into the wood, it will be a good clean cut. Also the color of the cut will match the wood inside which is always hand planed.

Patience is a virtue here. Let the glue skin over and almost set, but not quite. It will come off easily and there will be no smearing into cracks, corners or pores. This smeared glue will then only become visible when you put on finish.

The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Clean Up*
> 
> Wait five or ten minutes to clean up your glue squeeze-out from a joint glue-up or lamination. It should be almost plastic and then it will peel right off. On a table top you can use a putty knife or my new discovery, an old chip breaker off a hand plane. It works great. For insides of boxes or cabinets, I use my sharpest chisel. That way if I cut into the wood, it will be a good clean cut. Also the color of the cut will match the wood inside which is always hand planed.
> 
> ...


Gary,

I think that's one of those pearls of wisdom that comes from going "Oh Dah." Thanks for jogging my memory. LOL!


----------



## DJPeck (May 16, 2012)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Clean Up*
> 
> Wait five or ten minutes to clean up your glue squeeze-out from a joint glue-up or lamination. It should be almost plastic and then it will peel right off. On a table top you can use a putty knife or my new discovery, an old chip breaker off a hand plane. It works great. For insides of boxes or cabinets, I use my sharpest chisel. That way if I cut into the wood, it will be a good clean cut. Also the color of the cut will match the wood inside which is always hand planed.
> 
> ...


Younger Lumber, need these kind of tips. We have an obligation to help them come along in avocation that provides lifelong enjoyment and satisfaction.

Keep on!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Clean Up*
> 
> Wait five or ten minutes to clean up your glue squeeze-out from a joint glue-up or lamination. It should be almost plastic and then it will peel right off. On a table top you can use a putty knife or my new discovery, an old chip breaker off a hand plane. It works great. For insides of boxes or cabinets, I use my sharpest chisel. That way if I cut into the wood, it will be a good clean cut. Also the color of the cut will match the wood inside which is always hand planed.
> 
> ...


I guess I thought than everyone knew that! .... that line sounds like and intro to a Geico commercial

These are tips that many of us take for granted!
I wonder how many of those kind of tips are floating in the woodworking sphere?


----------



## skipmathews (May 2, 2013)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Clean Up*
> 
> Wait five or ten minutes to clean up your glue squeeze-out from a joint glue-up or lamination. It should be almost plastic and then it will peel right off. On a table top you can use a putty knife or my new discovery, an old chip breaker off a hand plane. It works great. For insides of boxes or cabinets, I use my sharpest chisel. That way if I cut into the wood, it will be a good clean cut. Also the color of the cut will match the wood inside which is always hand planed.
> 
> ...


I didn't know that… Thanks!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Clean Up*
> 
> Wait five or ten minutes to clean up your glue squeeze-out from a joint glue-up or lamination. It should be almost plastic and then it will peel right off. On a table top you can use a putty knife or my new discovery, an old chip breaker off a hand plane. It works great. For insides of boxes or cabinets, I use my sharpest chisel. That way if I cut into the wood, it will be a good clean cut. Also the color of the cut will match the wood inside which is always hand planed.
> 
> ...


I also didn't know that little trick. And now that I DO … I hope I remember it next time I'm gluing!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Clean Up*
> 
> Wait five or ten minutes to clean up your glue squeeze-out from a joint glue-up or lamination. It should be almost plastic and then it will peel right off. On a table top you can use a putty knife or my new discovery, an old chip breaker off a hand plane. It works great. For insides of boxes or cabinets, I use my sharpest chisel. That way if I cut into the wood, it will be a good clean cut. Also the color of the cut will match the wood inside which is always hand planed.
> 
> ...


I have practiced your approach for many years now Gary, but I always wind up with some splotches from my fingers that I missed. I have since changed to hot hide glue, but I haven't done a lot of gluing with it yet, so there might be some negative sides to it that I'm not yet familiar with. It is a lot easier to clean up than PVA, Titebond, etc. and it's easy to reverse if I do something stupid.


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Curiosity*

What causes us to look round the next bend? What makes people want to fly or cross the ocean or play with fire? Why do you do something and then do it again just to see if the results will be the same? Why ask why?

All these questions are asked because of a simple if not altogether human trait. This urge pushes us to try things to see what will happen. Like a dog putting his head down between the rocks to sniff out a scent. What is there? What was there? What might be there?

Is it that we cannot feel safe unless we know what's behind the door/ under the bed/ at the back of the cave? Or is that we have to know just to know, just to have that knowledge at our disposal. Is it learning or a pernicious bad habit?

This urge pushes us down dangerous paths no doubt but also down paths of discovery. It is, at its simplest, the impetus for learning. To discover, to uncover, to unravel, to get to the bottom of things. Curiosity. Simple curiosity. What's that? Why does it work like that? It is in the end why we like to work with tools and wood. To find out:
will this work?

The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Curiosity*
> 
> What causes us to look round the next bend? What makes people want to fly or cross the ocean or play with fire? Why do you do something and then do it again just to see if the results will be the same? Why ask why?
> 
> ...


And yet it is becoming frighteningly common to meet persons with no measurable curiosity. How dreary a life that doesn't ask 'Why, or what is around the corner…"


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Create*

Quit believing that you are not creative. Kurt Vonnegut said: "do art and do it for the rest of your lives".

If you stifle yourself you will fulfill your prophecy of silence. If you explore your life, your interests, the ideas and images that excite you, then you will unlock all sorts of unforeseen doors. Can't know, won't know, unless you try.

The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## handsawgeek (Jul 31, 2014)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Create*
> 
> Quit believing that you are not creative. Kurt Vonnegut said: "do art and do it for the rest of your lives".
> 
> ...


Good words. Good advice.
Gotta love Kurt V. !! Between his quotes and those of Popeye, one can find a lot of good advice!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Create*
> 
> Quit believing that you are not creative. Kurt Vonnegut said: "do art and do it for the rest of your lives".
> 
> ...


Sounds like gr8 advice


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Practice*

Getting back to the bench is as much elixir as it is simple nourishment. I spend most of every day working in the shop. When I want to relax, where do you think I want to go? To the bench of course. To work with my hands. To make something. To talk to myself perhaps above all. No matter. It's practice.

Practice is what is needed to learn, to become proficient, to master. I worked next to a Japanese Living Treasure one year up at Anderson Ranch Arts Center in Snowmass, Colorado. He was a ceramic artist and spoke no English. His daughter was his helper, translator, and student. She would help him in class and she would practice her own craft. Every day, she would make the same pot and then crush it. Make it again, and then crush it. Over and over again. She worked every day to get the pot into her hands, into her bones so that in the end there was no thought required. It was a part of her like her breathing.

Musicians practice scales, ballplayers practice slides, craftspeople practice skills. Come join us at the Studio and learn new ones or practice the old. Either way you will enrich your life and get the craft into your bones

The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Practice*
> 
> Getting back to the bench is as much elixir as it is simple nourishment. I spend most of every day working in the shop. When I want to relax, where do you think I want to go? To the bench of course. To work with my hands. To make something. To talk to myself perhaps above all. No matter. It's practice.
> 
> ...


Gary,

Wish I could "join you at the studio." But I will add proficiency to my P's of woodworking. Practice was one of them. Hope your school is a success.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Practice*
> 
> Getting back to the bench is as much elixir as it is simple nourishment. I spend most of every day working in the shop. When I want to relax, where do you think I want to go? To the bench of course. To work with my hands. To make something. To talk to myself perhaps above all. No matter. It's practice.
> 
> ...


Practice practice practice is the key.


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Agreement*

You may have noticed. Woodworkers are almost always right in their opinion of things. Hard to find one who doesn't completely agree with his last statement. Most of them are confident in their ability to be right. Almost all of the time too.

Therefore I have come up with two axioms about woodworkers that I know to be true. I am also a woodworker so this must be right.

These two things are the only things that woodworkers can agree upon.

*Number One*: Wood moves. 
Now that doesn't mean you'll pay attention to this fact, but it is true and inviolable and a fact. Wood moves. Pay attention to this.

*Number the Second*: Other woodworkers don't know what the heck they're talking about. Also inviolable and a fact.

It's why we work alone so we can agree with ourselves and our superior line of reasoning every day. Thank you.

The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Agreement*
> 
> You may have noticed. Woodworkers are almost always right in their opinion of things. Hard to find one who doesn't completely agree with his last statement. Most of them are confident in their ability to be right. Almost all of the time too.
> 
> ...


LOL!

Gary,

Everyone has an opinion. I listen and see if it makes sense/then see if it fits me.

Great advice.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Agreement*
> 
> You may have noticed. Woodworkers are almost always right in their opinion of things. Hard to find one who doesn't completely agree with his last statement. Most of them are confident in their ability to be right. Almost all of the time too.
> 
> ...


I only have one rule … " When I speak the timber agrees." HAR!

Not too long ago this was a simple craft. With the rise of the internet it has become much more complicated for the newcomer.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Agreement*
> 
> You may have noticed. Woodworkers are almost always right in their opinion of things. Hard to find one who doesn't completely agree with his last statement. Most of them are confident in their ability to be right. Almost all of the time too.
> 
> ...


I always have a conference about decisions in the shop at the bench table, with, me, myself, and I…..LOL


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Agreement*
> 
> You may have noticed. Woodworkers are almost always right in their opinion of things. Hard to find one who doesn't completely agree with his last statement. Most of them are confident in their ability to be right. Almost all of the time too.
> 
> ...


I am in Roger's camp. I like being in the shop by myself and only invite people in when I need a little help or to show them something, then I want them to leave!!!!!


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Wood & Water*

Don't be afraid of wood & water. Wood loves the stuff. Most of the tree is water when it's standing. It's why they're so heavy when they come down. It's all that water inside of them.

Once I had a 1/2" thick maple table top, 20" square, all shaped and sanded. I decided to raise the grain and sand it off. Wet sanding I call it, although I wait for the water to dry and just sand off the fuzz raised up by it. Well I wet down this top and it cupped almost 3/8". This is a very good way to increase your heart rate by the way. Seeing hours of hard work go wacky in a minute.

But I didn't panic. I breathed deep, flipped the panel over, and wet down the other face. The table top came back to flat. As did my heart rate. If your wood gets wet, wet down the other side. It will be in balance. It's imbalance that causes movement.

The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Wood & Water*
> 
> Don't be afraid of wood & water. Wood loves the stuff. Most of the tree is water when it's standing. It's why they're so heavy when they come down. It's all that water inside of them.
> 
> ...


I LOVE that table!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Wood & Water*
> 
> Don't be afraid of wood & water. Wood loves the stuff. Most of the tree is water when it's standing. It's why they're so heavy when they come down. It's all that water inside of them.
> 
> ...


I'm with Andy, it's a wow piece.

Wood is organic and alive even after it's cut and dried? Some more that others especially new growth woods. Great lesson Gary!


----------



## SCengineer (Apr 26, 2011)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Wood & Water*
> 
> Don't be afraid of wood & water. Wood loves the stuff. Most of the tree is water when it's standing. It's why they're so heavy when they come down. It's all that water inside of them.
> 
> ...


Nice work, Gary. Always enjoy your posts and wisdom.


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Wood & Water*
> 
> Don't be afraid of wood & water. Wood loves the stuff. Most of the tree is water when it's standing. It's why they're so heavy when they come down. It's all that water inside of them.
> 
> ...


The boards on my deck tend to cup a little in the rain. I wonder if I can get them back to flat by wetting the undersides? Of course I'd have to figure out how to get the hose under there, but that's another issue….....!


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Prodigies*

Forget the 1 in a million prodigies. The rest of us strive every day just to be good. Forgive yourself your humanity & get on with your work. There's so much to accomplish within ourselves in the process of building. This is the important work.

As my old friend Bogy said to me years ago, "You don't make the work. The work makes you."

The Northwest Woodworking Studio










John Merrill, Resident Mastery Program, Graduate 2014


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Prodigies*
> 
> Forget the 1 in a million prodigies. The rest of us strive every day just to be good. Forgive yourself your humanity & get on with your work. There's so much to accomplish within ourselves in the process of building. This is the important work.
> 
> ...


I disagree.

I believe it's important to remember them. Charles Greene was a prodigy. Sam Maloof was a prodigy. George Nakashima was a prodigy. If not for them, much of our cultural heritage would not exist.

I believe it's important that our reach should exceed our grasp. That to strive for excellence, to be the best we can be is a noble and honorable pursuit.

And that in the end, we made a difference. That the cultural heritage we leave for the future is better because we were here.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Prodigies*
> 
> Forget the 1 in a million prodigies. The rest of us strive every day just to be good. Forgive yourself your humanity & get on with your work. There's so much to accomplish within ourselves in the process of building. This is the important work.
> 
> ...


Bogy is a very wise man. Thnx for sharing his quote.


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Prodigies*
> 
> Forget the 1 in a million prodigies. The rest of us strive every day just to be good. Forgive yourself your humanity & get on with your work. There's so much to accomplish within ourselves in the process of building. This is the important work.
> 
> ...


I would agree, there is a beauty in life about just doing your best and being into what you are doing, if all the masses lived that way the world would be even better than it is today. The rare star does not make up for the collective efforts of many. Thanks for the quote Gary!


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Deadlines*

Deadlines are critical to working. Without one I let jobs slide for days, months, years. I have no deadline to fix my house and therefore I get little done on it but basic maintenance. The big jobs I am still considering. So too with furniture projects. Without a deadline, most of us let the idea simmer on a back burner for a good long while.

Our Mastery students have had this Thursday's show date as their own deadline since beginning the program. Displayed this Thursday at the Studio from 5-8pm will be their Signature Pieces. This should be a great collection of the work of our Resident and Distance Mastery students. The only stipulation put on their design was to have three drawers in it. It is always a great surprise to see what folks come up with. Please join us in celebrating their work and their accomplishment on hitting this deadline.

This Signature Piece was done by Brad Ewing for last year's show. A knock-out Drafting Table. If you're in the area, please drop by to see the work of our graduating Mastery students. It promises to be another great show.

The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Deadlines*
> 
> Deadlines are critical to working. Without one I let jobs slide for days, months, years. I have no deadline to fix my house and therefore I get little done on it but basic maintenance. The big jobs I am still considering. So too with furniture projects. Without a deadline, most of us let the idea simmer on a back burner for a good long while.
> 
> ...


Interesting piece a big congrats to Brad and thank you for your incite on deadlines Gary.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Deadlines*
> 
> Deadlines are critical to working. Without one I let jobs slide for days, months, years. I have no deadline to fix my house and therefore I get little done on it but basic maintenance. The big jobs I am still considering. So too with furniture projects. Without a deadline, most of us let the idea simmer on a back burner for a good long while.
> 
> ...


Good stuff Gary.


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Gathering*

It is autumn, once our gathering time. For collecting ideas, it is always time. There is a designed world all around us. Ideas hanging from the rooftops and tree branches and scattered on the ground below our feet. A designed universe whether created by your particular deity or Ma nature or random atoms smashing together: the design of the world is astonishing.

The key to it is opening your eyes. Look for forms, find patterns, see the symmetry around us. In the flock of birds, the march of columns, or the burned trees in a forest. This is a gift of design for those of us lucky enough to be able to see. I took my interns out yesterday and said: Look around, buildings, the sky, leaves on the tree, a Porsche sitting next to a junker. Design is everywhere and the ideas for design all come from the same place inside. Learn to find it.

The Northwest Woodworking Studiohttp://www.northwestwoodworking.com/mastery-programs/distance-mastery


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Gathering*
> 
> It is autumn, once our gathering time. For collecting ideas, it is always time. There is a designed world all around us. Ideas hanging from the rooftops and tree branches and scattered on the ground below our feet. A designed universe whether created by your particular deity or Ma nature or random atoms smashing together: the design of the world is astonishing.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary ,Very interesting ,it makes us think much more about were designs and ideas come from.


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Quality*

Dream all you like. Think about what it would be like to be skilled in a craft. But skill is gained only by work. Mastery comes after years of study, the rewards through discipline & sacrifice. Sigh.

Quality work does not come through an afternoon's study. It is the work of a lifetime. And why not? What great skilled worker learned their craft in a weekend? What musician became masterful in a few hours of study?

It is this very process of learning your skill, of practicing your craft that is the goal. Never reachable, always worth striving for. Quality is not perfection. It is real, it is actual, and changeable as we learn more, as we discover more about our tools and about ourselves. Begin.

The Northwest Woodworking Studio
Distance Mastery Program.http://www.northwestwoodworking.com/mastery-programs/distance-mastery


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Quality*
> 
> Dream all you like. Think about what it would be like to be skilled in a craft. But skill is gained only by work. Mastery comes after years of study, the rewards through discipline & sacrifice. Sigh.
> 
> ...


Gary, I have your book on joinery, and yes, it has helped me by stretching my present day ability, to a joint I have not yet wrapped my head around. The wonderful photos of your work inspires me to always - Do better.
Oh, by the way I really like your bass!


----------



## JayG46 (Apr 24, 2013)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Quality*
> 
> Dream all you like. Think about what it would be like to be skilled in a craft. But skill is gained only by work. Mastery comes after years of study, the rewards through discipline & sacrifice. Sigh.
> 
> ...


Gary, this series has been really enjoyable. This one in particular really strikes a chord.

There is a documentary called "Jiro Dreams of Sushi" in which the 85 year old Jiro still shows up to his world famous restaurant, seeking to make the best sushi he can. He works long hours and almost never takes a day off. He is clearly a master and has nothing more he needs to prove, but is still compelled to hone his skills.

Reading this I am reminded of that film and the siren song of a craft that it showcases. Watching videos of Sam Maloof in his nineties working a bandsaw conjures the same feeling. The desire to perfect a craft, even though it is impossible to ever wrap your hands around, provides a great source of motivation to wake up in the morning.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Quality*
> 
> Dream all you like. Think about what it would be like to be skilled in a craft. But skill is gained only by work. Mastery comes after years of study, the rewards through discipline & sacrifice. Sigh.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you said Gary, but I would also add 'attitude' to the list.


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Quality*
> 
> Dream all you like. Think about what it would be like to be skilled in a craft. But skill is gained only by work. Mastery comes after years of study, the rewards through discipline & sacrifice. Sigh.
> 
> ...


excellent advice, begin. "and always know where your finger are" - my favorite quote from a very smart man. Thanks Gary


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Slow Furniture Movement*

Why not a slow furniture movement?

An early aphorism I placed in our literature was a quote from John Ruskin: "When we build, let us think that we build forever."

This is a sentiment I am fully in support of particularly these days when you see a "modern" building go up and 5 years later, they're replacing the siding on it. There's quality today for you.

But one of my Mastery students quoted Ruskin in a different way that I think is equally valid. Perhaps you'll agree:

When we build, let us think that it takes forever.

Weekend projects do seem to take on a half life of their own. Some of mine are decades long now. Sigh. I keep plugging away at it.

The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Slow Furniture Movement*
> 
> Why not a slow furniture movement?
> 
> ...


I agree some projects end up taking a back seat to life's chores.


----------



## handsawgeek (Jul 31, 2014)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Slow Furniture Movement*
> 
> Why not a slow furniture movement?
> 
> ...


I will share your sigh… my lathe stand that I having been blogging about has taken an inordinate amount of time..maybe someday it will get done.
Anyhow, thanks for your thought-provoking insights.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Slow Furniture Movement*
> 
> Why not a slow furniture movement?
> 
> ...


Another view of your title here:
I live in one of the epicentres of the slow food movement (Cowichan Bay. B.C.). There is a real move being made toward buying from the farms and local small farmers are doing much better because of it. The whole concept may be an actual marketing aid to the hand made furniture business. As the "slow" movement goes viral, we could do a lot worse than to become associated with it.


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Slow Furniture Movement*
> 
> Why not a slow furniture movement?
> 
> ...


My projects seem to take ages, but then again nothing moves fast in Italy….


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Finishing up*

There is no better feeling in the world than wrapping up a project. Saying to yourself: Enough. They're done. I can do no better than this. Go out into the world and hold people up. Feels good.

The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Finishing up*
> 
> There is no better feeling in the world than wrapping up a project. Saying to yourself: Enough. They're done. I can do no better than this. Go out into the world and hold people up. Feels good.
> 
> The Northwest Woodworking Studio


Gary ,I really like the "they're done" approach.
I'm glad you hadn't just finished a chest on chest ,that would have been really tough to balance on your chin 
Great looking Chairs.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Finishing up*
> 
> There is no better feeling in the world than wrapping up a project. Saying to yourself: Enough. They're done. I can do no better than this. Go out into the world and hold people up. Feels good.
> 
> The Northwest Woodworking Studio


At first I thought you were advising us to become muggers Gary before I realized you were talking to the chairs. Very nice chairs by the way.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Finishing up*
> 
> There is no better feeling in the world than wrapping up a project. Saying to yourself: Enough. They're done. I can do no better than this. Go out into the world and hold people up. Feels good.
> 
> The Northwest Woodworking Studio


Gary,

When you say their done, I'm sure you know what your saying. I always think "I can do this better, but I am finished, for now. Then I ask myself, "what can I do better?" ?Big list! LOL!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Finishing up*
> 
> There is no better feeling in the world than wrapping up a project. Saying to yourself: Enough. They're done. I can do no better than this. Go out into the world and hold people up. Feels good.
> 
> The Northwest Woodworking Studio


All you need is the poker table now.


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Simple is Complex*

All projects need refinement, lightness, simplicity.

I tell my Mastery students often in a critique to lose 10% of their design. Sometimes 20%. Mass is not always required for strength. Careful engineering is required. Where can you remove material?

Adding lightness and simplicity is a difficult chore. How much work do you need to do to make something simple? How do you know what is unessential in a piece? Where do you stop?

Make copies. Make models, drawings. Try one thing and then another. Keep checking in with your gut to see how it feels. Keep practicing your paring skills. You will make mistakes. Try again.

The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Simple is Complex*
> 
> All projects need refinement, lightness, simplicity.
> 
> ...


For me, It's simple to think about, but often hard to do? But first steps open my eyes to the second step. If I take them. Sometimes I am too impatient to make a model or I have not allowed enough time?

Good advice!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Simple is Complex*
> 
> All projects need refinement, lightness, simplicity.
> 
> ...


Everything you say makes sense. Thnx for sharing your advice and knowledge.


----------



## LJackson (Jan 13, 2014)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Simple is Complex*
> 
> All projects need refinement, lightness, simplicity.
> 
> ...


This certainly isn't the engineering way of doing things. First calculate required materials for load bearing, then double it for tolerances.

Personally, I like Victorian, Baroque, fanciful, intricate, flourshed designs. Not simple.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Simple is Complex*
> 
> All projects need refinement, lightness, simplicity.
> 
> ...


Here is some inspiration for paring away all but the bare essentials.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Simple is Complex*
> 
> All projects need refinement, lightness, simplicity.
> 
> ...


A great discussion topic Gary. I find it hard to generalize about design. I think it is more based on what you want to achieve. If you want a traditional setting you will have heavy, more ornamental designs, if functional, then light as you say. Then you have some styles like Green & Green which incorporate both modern and functional elements. In general I like all the different styles when they are well done and used in the right setting, but I have the greatest appreciation of any given style where the component parts whether traditional or modern contribute not only to the look of the piece, but also to it's strength and functionality. For example, fancy fretwork can be very traditional and over the top decorative, but it can also contribute a great deal to keeping a piece very lightweight without sacrificing strength, and a house with modern lightweight furniture design might be best suited to a place with lots of window area to showcase the outdoor nature and provide contrast to the functional interior furnishings. Just my own take on this subject. There really is no right or wrong Gary, but I do appreciate and agree with your philosophy when it comes to the type of furniture you are known for.


----------



## SCengineer (Apr 26, 2011)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Simple is Complex*
> 
> All projects need refinement, lightness, simplicity.
> 
> ...


As always, great advice, Gary. Thanks for you dedicated lifelong journey of teaching others the skills of fine woodworking.


----------



## philba (Aug 23, 2014)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Simple is Complex*
> 
> All projects need refinement, lightness, simplicity.
> 
> ...


You hit a chord with me on this one. I think there is a natural inclination among designers to overbuild. I personally strive for a light look in my pieces but am often confounded on how to analyze a particular situation. Things like how big of a joint do I need to prevent racking. I use the sagulator a lot to figure out span strengths and do simple lever analysis where it makes sense. I also look at what others have done and emulate their minimalism. However, I feel like I'm just guessing most of the time. I wish there was a course titled "mechanical engineering for woodworkers".


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Benched*

Benches can be practical or symbolic. They can hold us up at dinner or be our viewing spot for the entire game. They imply community and congeniality. Come sit next to me on the bench, is a friendly invite. Where is your head? Go sit on the bench, is my old coach talking to me.

This season we worked with the City of Albany's Parks and Rec department and the amazing Mark Azevedo, botanist and sawyer, to build furniture for a Benefit Auction.

Lumber to Legacy Benefit Auction

This 1st Thursday from 5 to 8PM at the Studio we'll have a Silent Auction to help raise money for white oak habitat restoration in the Albany area. Using white oak reclaimed from a site clear cut, the Mastery graduates built benches of this wood. No limits on the designs of any of the work. Just an opportunity for them to design and build with this marvelous wood.

Please join us along with our sponsor, Base Camp Brewing, at the Studio for this great event.

Check out this bench by Sue Willette.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Benched*
> 
> Benches can be practical or symbolic. They can hold us up at dinner or be our viewing spot for the entire game. They imply community and congeniality. Come sit next to me on the bench, is a friendly invite. Where is your head? Go sit on the bench, is my old coach talking to me.
> 
> ...


VERY NICE! Hope you do well as I'm a tree hugger.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Benched*
> 
> Benches can be practical or symbolic. They can hold us up at dinner or be our viewing spot for the entire game. They imply community and congeniality. Come sit next to me on the bench, is a friendly invite. Where is your head? Go sit on the bench, is my old coach talking to me.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work Gary, I'm sure it will do very well at the auction.


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Work*

Work with your hands. As a result, work on yourself. Spend time alone with your thoughts away from the clamor. See what you can make of the time at the bench. I can think of no better elixir for the cacophony that makes up a day in the world today.

The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Work*
> 
> Work with your hands. As a result, work on yourself. Spend time alone with your thoughts away from the clamor. See what you can make of the time at the bench. I can think of no better elixir for the cacophony that makes up a day in the world today.
> 
> The Northwest Woodworking Studio


"work on yourself" Always a work in progress for myself.

Very nice looking A&C bed,a very cool design.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Work*
> 
> Work with your hands. As a result, work on yourself. Spend time alone with your thoughts away from the clamor. See what you can make of the time at the bench. I can think of no better elixir for the cacophony that makes up a day in the world today.
> 
> The Northwest Woodworking Studio


Gary,

Hope the school is doing well.Like Jim I find all sorts of balance with hand work vs. my paying job. I use woodworking metaphors and examples to assist people in developing life skills.

Borrowed a few thoughts from you. LOL! Gave you the credit as my source.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Work*
> 
> Work with your hands. As a result, work on yourself. Spend time alone with your thoughts away from the clamor. See what you can make of the time at the bench. I can think of no better elixir for the cacophony that makes up a day in the world today.
> 
> The Northwest Woodworking Studio


I do a lot with my hands….............including slappin me silly when I do something I shouldn't …...LOL


----------



## MarioF (Feb 6, 2009)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Work*
> 
> Work with your hands. As a result, work on yourself. Spend time alone with your thoughts away from the clamor. See what you can make of the time at the bench. I can think of no better elixir for the cacophony that makes up a day in the world today.
> 
> The Northwest Woodworking Studio


Thanks for the blog Gary, woodworking full time constantly reminds me how much personal insight from other woodworkers is needed to maintain course in this wonderful craft. It is through resources like this blog that make our work not so lonely afterall.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Work*
> 
> Work with your hands. As a result, work on yourself. Spend time alone with your thoughts away from the clamor. See what you can make of the time at the bench. I can think of no better elixir for the cacophony that makes up a day in the world today.
> 
> The Northwest Woodworking Studio


Great advice ;-)


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Discontent*

Discontent is the key to success, not satisfaction. To do more than you did before is what creation is about. To do the job better than the last time, to create something more special, or to walk new ground. This is what comes from our seasons of discontent. If we say to ourselves, I have learned enough. I am now the master of my craft, you have lost touch with that spark that keeps us creating. Satisfaction doesn't spur us to do more. It leads us only to the couch. Keep trying to do better than the last time and you will never run out of ideas.

The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Discontent*
> 
> Discontent is the key to success, not satisfaction. To do more than you did before is what creation is about. To do the job better than the last time, to create something more special, or to walk new ground. This is what comes from our seasons of discontent. If we say to ourselves, I have learned enough. I am now the master of my craft, you have lost touch with that spark that keeps us creating. Satisfaction doesn't spur us to do more. It leads us only to the couch. Keep trying to do better than the last time and you will never run out of ideas.
> 
> The Northwest Woodworking Studio


Gary,

This one is "food for thought." Content implies calm? I might choose different words to convey the meaning of feeling challenged? Doesn't mastering of our basic craft give us confidence to challenge ourselves? I think/feel that If I lack the contentment of confidence, I might be afraid to challenge myself?

I'm just mulling this one over. LOL! It's the difference of meanings/feelings and thinking for me.

Working in wood makes it three dimensional for me. I always, I mean always , make mistakes! It's that rare moment when I am/satisfied or content with myself. Maybe even happy with what I have challenged myself with.

Thanks!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Discontent*
> 
> Discontent is the key to success, not satisfaction. To do more than you did before is what creation is about. To do the job better than the last time, to create something more special, or to walk new ground. This is what comes from our seasons of discontent. If we say to ourselves, I have learned enough. I am now the master of my craft, you have lost touch with that spark that keeps us creating. Satisfaction doesn't spur us to do more. It leads us only to the couch. Keep trying to do better than the last time and you will never run out of ideas.
> 
> The Northwest Woodworking Studio


Oh yeah, no one else see's the mistakes if they are not skilled critical craftspeople. LOL!


----------



## justgrif (Dec 5, 2013)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Discontent*
> 
> Discontent is the key to success, not satisfaction. To do more than you did before is what creation is about. To do the job better than the last time, to create something more special, or to walk new ground. This is what comes from our seasons of discontent. If we say to ourselves, I have learned enough. I am now the master of my craft, you have lost touch with that spark that keeps us creating. Satisfaction doesn't spur us to do more. It leads us only to the couch. Keep trying to do better than the last time and you will never run out of ideas.
> 
> The Northwest Woodworking Studio


The worst thing you can be is a "master". Better to simply be a doer and do.

I feel intense satisfaction after a long day of wood work, regardless of quality. The next day, I walk into my shop again, look at my work with fresh eyes, feel foolish for feeling at all satisfied, and try harder. Rinse and repeat. Every time it's the same, but because of that, and because of continuous practice, I get better and better and attempt more and more difficult things. I think it helps to look at others' work who are operating at very high levels and set that as the bar. Keep looking for more and more intricate work to use as that "end game", lest you mess up and actually attain that greatness yourself.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Discontent*
> 
> Discontent is the key to success, not satisfaction. To do more than you did before is what creation is about. To do the job better than the last time, to create something more special, or to walk new ground. This is what comes from our seasons of discontent. If we say to ourselves, I have learned enough. I am now the master of my craft, you have lost touch with that spark that keeps us creating. Satisfaction doesn't spur us to do more. It leads us only to the couch. Keep trying to do better than the last time and you will never run out of ideas.
> 
> The Northwest Woodworking Studio


A very wise man Gary. How many steps is that???


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Discontent*
> 
> Discontent is the key to success, not satisfaction. To do more than you did before is what creation is about. To do the job better than the last time, to create something more special, or to walk new ground. This is what comes from our seasons of discontent. If we say to ourselves, I have learned enough. I am now the master of my craft, you have lost touch with that spark that keeps us creating. Satisfaction doesn't spur us to do more. It leads us only to the couch. Keep trying to do better than the last time and you will never run out of ideas.
> 
> The Northwest Woodworking Studio





> The worst thing you can be is a "master". Better to simply be a doer and do.


Who will teach the doers?



> Discontent is the key to success, not satisfaction.


I'm never really satisfied with anything. Always looking for better and faster and a happier client.


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*The Right Saw for the Job*

Choose your tools wisely for the job. For a plumber, the sawz-all is king because demo can be fast and messy. Not so much for dovetailing. That requires a different touch.

I have many tools at hand. Which one I grab depends upon many factors. When I cut dovetails, how picky do I want to be? How do I want the joints to look? How much noise and dust can I stand that day? And for me most of all, how late is the project? I have many options to use from my Japanese dozuki to my Lie-Nielsen back saw to the router. I put away the sawz-all for dovetails.

All my tools are used by hand and with a watchful eye but the results will vary as will my sense of satisfaction. I have many router cut dovetail boxes around the Studio. They're nice. They took a modicum of skill which I possess. I have a few hand cut dovetail pieces round my house. Those I look on with a different sense of pride. Not a better sense, different.

We do this work as much for ourselves as for the customer. Pick the right saw for the job.

The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryRogowski said:


> *The Right Saw for the Job*
> 
> Choose your tools wisely for the job. For a plumber, the sawz-all is king because demo can be fast and messy. Not so much for dovetailing. That requires a different touch.
> 
> ...


What no chain saws? we are in the north west. 
All kidding aside you point is well taken,"To thine own self be true" can be modified to, To thine own woodworking be true.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *The Right Saw for the Job*
> 
> Choose your tools wisely for the job. For a plumber, the sawz-all is king because demo can be fast and messy. Not so much for dovetailing. That requires a different touch.
> 
> ...


Gary,

One of my first DVD's was at least 14 years ago with you demonstrating techniques with a router! You've come a long way baby! LOL! Me not so far but I'm climbing the ladder now, and makin shavins, and a lot of mistakes.


----------



## lmnebinist (Dec 1, 2014)

GaryRogowski said:


> *The Right Saw for the Job*
> 
> Choose your tools wisely for the job. For a plumber, the sawz-all is king because demo can be fast and messy. Not so much for dovetailing. That requires a different touch.
> 
> ...


Roofers (slate-see recent posts)used chainsaw in creative ways. One as an area specific thickness planar. A facia board would fit flush due to a little extra stucco on one small area. Instead of chipping away the stucco, he moved the tip of the saw back and forth on the board in that area to help nudge it into place. Another to cut the overhanging lathing before adding the slate. A little rough but it worked and it was really fast. They were a pleasure to watch.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

GaryRogowski said:


> *The Right Saw for the Job*
> 
> Choose your tools wisely for the job. For a plumber, the sawz-all is king because demo can be fast and messy. Not so much for dovetailing. That requires a different touch.
> 
> ...


You might enjoy this. A real sawzall man. Note, many violins say Stradivarius somewhere. The fiddle being worked on is very different from the one in the opening shot. David Burgess is one of the best.

http://howtoplayviolin.info/bridge-fitting/


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Sanding is Evil*

By conservative estimate, over my 40 years of woodworking I have sanded several hundred miles of wood. My sanding odometer broke one day and I never fixed it so this is just a guess. I figure that I sanded enough wood for a line that went off as far as the eye could see into the desert and then beyond that. I sanded all that wood to within an inch of its life and then just a wee bit more. To be certain.

I sanded the tops of tops and the bottom of tops. I sanded the insides of drawers and the insides of cabinets. Heck I sanded the back ends of drawer sides, corner blocks, and the undersides of feet placed on the floor. I sanded flutes and coves and shapes and flats and I sanded them so that they were perfect.

Why? Because that is what is required when you sand. Because sanding is the first step down the slippery slope to perfection. Because once you start sanding, you see more imperfections, more glaring slips of your hand, more infinitesimal tear-out, more scratches. Oh, look, there's a little scratch, get that out. Oh feel that, it's not as nice as this here, smooth that out. Oh get that first coat of oil on and watch the sanding swirls blossom like trout at feeding time on a fish farm. I have to sand those out now.

Hours go by.

Satisfaction wanes, as these hours go by.

In the very beginning, some time close to the Rock Age, I sanded everything with a palm sander. This gave me a greater ability to put in sanding swirl marks so that I could sand longer. I used up miles of garnet sand paper eating up those wood surfaces with my Rockwell palm sander. A few hours of that type of sanding and it left me with my edges more rounded than my work. That sander's bearings liked to hum a little.

But sometime just before the time my prostate started to enlarge, I realized that time was not my friend. That sanding was not my friend. That sanding wasted my time and that my time and my prostate were valuable. So I quit it. I quit sanding. It saved my prostate. Oh no, that's an exaggeration of course. But it did save me some time.

I quit sanding to pick up my hand planes and scrapers. I put down my sandpaper to let a sharp iron do the work. And if, or rather when, as I am still humbled by my work, when an error occurs, when some tear-out breaks the surface of my pristine cabinet, when I plane the sides of my drawers and that quarter sawn sycamore acts petulant, when I smooth the inside of a cabinet or box wall and it is not perfect I say to myself: that's a good thing. There's the hand of the maker right on the surface of the wood. No more of this perfect for me. If a scratch bothers me, I have a scraper or sharp plane to remove it. I sand still, of course. 400 grit. Done.

The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Sanding is Evil*
> 
> By conservative estimate, over my 40 years of woodworking I have sanded several hundred miles of wood. My sanding odometer broke one day and I never fixed it so this is just a guess. I figure that I sanded enough wood for a line that went off as far as the eye could see into the desert and then beyond that. I sanded all that wood to within an inch of its life and then just a wee bit more. To be certain.
> 
> ...


Funny stuff,people don't always think of the alternatives to sanding.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Sanding is Evil*
> 
> By conservative estimate, over my 40 years of woodworking I have sanded several hundred miles of wood. My sanding odometer broke one day and I never fixed it so this is just a guess. I figure that I sanded enough wood for a line that went off as far as the eye could see into the desert and then beyond that. I sanded all that wood to within an inch of its life and then just a wee bit more. To be certain.
> 
> ...


That is what I liked about Inside Passage, sand paper was there to repair tools, as flatten plane bottoms, and to polish the brass hinges!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Sanding is Evil*
> 
> By conservative estimate, over my 40 years of woodworking I have sanded several hundred miles of wood. My sanding odometer broke one day and I never fixed it so this is just a guess. I figure that I sanded enough wood for a line that went off as far as the eye could see into the desert and then beyond that. I sanded all that wood to within an inch of its life and then just a wee bit more. To be certain.
> 
> ...


And you didn't even talk about your lungs! LOL! Time and our genes are not on our side? I have come to s similar recognition and I am trying to get decent edges on my hand planes, chisels, etc.

Your blog is right on!


----------



## handsawgeek (Jul 31, 2014)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Sanding is Evil*
> 
> By conservative estimate, over my 40 years of woodworking I have sanded several hundred miles of wood. My sanding odometer broke one day and I never fixed it so this is just a guess. I figure that I sanded enough wood for a line that went off as far as the eye could see into the desert and then beyond that. I sanded all that wood to within an inch of its life and then just a wee bit more. To be certain.
> 
> ...


This post is right on. Since embracing hand tool techniques, I have completely discontinued use of my arsenal of (cough, cough) power sanders, as well as making very limited use of hand sanding blocks. For me, it's planes, scrapers, rasps, and files. And as you so nicely pointed out, it is good to leave some tool marks… an unmistakable sign of hand craftsmanship.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Sanding is Evil*
> 
> By conservative estimate, over my 40 years of woodworking I have sanded several hundred miles of wood. My sanding odometer broke one day and I never fixed it so this is just a guess. I figure that I sanded enough wood for a line that went off as far as the eye could see into the desert and then beyond that. I sanded all that wood to within an inch of its life and then just a wee bit more. To be certain.
> 
> ...


interesting perspective. For a minute I was wondering if your prostate filled with sanding dust ;-)


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Sanding is Evil*
> 
> By conservative estimate, over my 40 years of woodworking I have sanded several hundred miles of wood. My sanding odometer broke one day and I never fixed it so this is just a guess. I figure that I sanded enough wood for a line that went off as far as the eye could see into the desert and then beyond that. I sanded all that wood to within an inch of its life and then just a wee bit more. To be certain.
> 
> ...


Ha w/Topamax. I was wondering where that was leading also.. lol Gr8 wisdom from a 40 yearer…...


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Too Many Fumes*

Ever have a problem with finishing? I'm probably alone in this. Or I've been sniffing too many fumes. Finishing is chemistry plus alchemy. Plus one more thing. This item is an attitude. An attitude that finishers have but furniture makers do not. Backing up. We never back up. We go forward. We have three forward gears plus one gear for hacking up a ball of spit when we screw something up, but forward always forward. There is no reverse in furniture making. Full or half or quarter or limping speed but forward, always forward.

Finishers on the other hand, if they don't like a finish, if a color doesn't work, they do something astonishing. They take it off! Moving backwards! Who knew? They remove a finish because it went on wrong. They strip a finish if the color reacts badly with the wood. They move backward and think nothing of it and no less of themselves. They can avoid this reverse gear usually because finishers also do something we furniture makers avoid. They practice. They do a sample board. They gauge their odds of whether something will succeed first and then move forward.

Not us. We never warm up before cutting into a board. We walk into the shop, look around satisfied at our kingdom and grab that precious stick of mahogany and put a cut exactly a 1/4" too short into it. 
Time for another four letter vocabulary practice session I'm afraid.

As the world turns back on its axis, let us try to learn from the finishers. Practice first, then move forward, with speed.

Mastery Programs at The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Too Many Fumes*
> 
> Ever have a problem with finishing? I'm probably alone in this. Or I've been sniffing too many fumes. Finishing is chemistry plus alchemy. Plus one more thing. This item is an attitude. An attitude that finishers have but furniture makers do not. Backing up. We never back up. We go forward. We have three forward gears plus one gear for hacking up a ball of spit when we screw something up, but forward always forward. There is no reverse in furniture making. Full or half or quarter or limping speed but forward, always forward.
> 
> ...


Very good points Gary


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Too Many Fumes*
> 
> Ever have a problem with finishing? I'm probably alone in this. Or I've been sniffing too many fumes. Finishing is chemistry plus alchemy. Plus one more thing. This item is an attitude. An attitude that finishers have but furniture makers do not. Backing up. We never back up. We go forward. We have three forward gears plus one gear for hacking up a ball of spit when we screw something up, but forward always forward. There is no reverse in furniture making. Full or half or quarter or limping speed but forward, always forward.
> 
> ...


One of your best posts - and they are all good!


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Too Many Fumes*
> 
> Ever have a problem with finishing? I'm probably alone in this. Or I've been sniffing too many fumes. Finishing is chemistry plus alchemy. Plus one more thing. This item is an attitude. An attitude that finishers have but furniture makers do not. Backing up. We never back up. We go forward. We have three forward gears plus one gear for hacking up a ball of spit when we screw something up, but forward always forward. There is no reverse in furniture making. Full or half or quarter or limping speed but forward, always forward.
> 
> ...


Made me smile….... Sounds like me!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Too Many Fumes*
> 
> Ever have a problem with finishing? I'm probably alone in this. Or I've been sniffing too many fumes. Finishing is chemistry plus alchemy. Plus one more thing. This item is an attitude. An attitude that finishers have but furniture makers do not. Backing up. We never back up. We go forward. We have three forward gears plus one gear for hacking up a ball of spit when we screw something up, but forward always forward. There is no reverse in furniture making. Full or half or quarter or limping speed but forward, always forward.
> 
> ...


Good stuff Gary


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Too Many Fumes*
> 
> Ever have a problem with finishing? I'm probably alone in this. Or I've been sniffing too many fumes. Finishing is chemistry plus alchemy. Plus one more thing. This item is an attitude. An attitude that finishers have but furniture makers do not. Backing up. We never back up. We go forward. We have three forward gears plus one gear for hacking up a ball of spit when we screw something up, but forward always forward. There is no reverse in furniture making. Full or half or quarter or limping speed but forward, always forward.
> 
> ...


Gary,

Finishing is as hard, maybe harder that building the piece. A finisher, aka Charles Neil knows his woods and what his customers want. I've known him for several years now. He has written a great /current book on today's finishes.

If people want to go beyond basics and with current laws older finishing products are disappearing a state at a time. Charles can help. I believe he even did a YouTube on our favorite softwood….pine.

Charles is a LumberJock and the one that directed me to LumberJocks. He has a great web page

http://www.cn-woodworking.com

By the way you can tell him I sent you. LOL! He would be suprised HA,HA,HA!


----------



## j1212t (Dec 7, 2013)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Too Many Fumes*
> 
> Ever have a problem with finishing? I'm probably alone in this. Or I've been sniffing too many fumes. Finishing is chemistry plus alchemy. Plus one more thing. This item is an attitude. An attitude that finishers have but furniture makers do not. Backing up. We never back up. We go forward. We have three forward gears plus one gear for hacking up a ball of spit when we screw something up, but forward always forward. There is no reverse in furniture making. Full or half or quarter or limping speed but forward, always forward.
> 
> ...


Really burst out laughing at this one, that is golden Gary!

"Not us. We never warm up before cutting into a board. We walk into the shop, look around satisfied at our kingdom and grab that precious stick of mahogany and put a cut exactly a 1/4" too short into it. "


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Carpe Diem*

Carpe diem does not mean fish of the day. It means get out there and do something. It means that time is a'wastin'. It means get down to the shop and build something. Create something of value for yourself & for others. There is a beautiful quote by the Scotsman mountain climber, W.H. Murray. It goes like this:

"Until one is committed there is hesitancy, the chance to draw back, always ineffectiveness. Concerning all acts of initiative (and creation), there is one elementary truth, the ignorance of which kills countless ideas and splendid plans: that the moment one definitely commits oneself, then Providence moves too.

All sorts of things occur to help one that would never otherwise have occurred. A whole stream of events issues from the decision, raising in one's favor all manner of unforeseen incidents and meetings and material assistance, which no man could have dreamt would have come his way. I have learned a deep respect for one of Goethe's couplets:

'Whatever you can do, or dream you can do, begin it.
Boldness has genius, power, and magic in it. '"

-W.H. Murray

The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Carpe Diem*
> 
> Carpe diem does not mean fish of the day. It means get out there and do something. It means that time is a'wastin'. It means get down to the shop and build something. Create something of value for yourself & for others. There is a beautiful quote by the Scotsman mountain climber, W.H. Murray. It goes like this:
> 
> ...


Amen!

My saying is " you can't get to the top of the ladder without taking the first step!"


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Carpe Diem*
> 
> Carpe diem does not mean fish of the day. It means get out there and do something. It means that time is a'wastin'. It means get down to the shop and build something. Create something of value for yourself & for others. There is a beautiful quote by the Scotsman mountain climber, W.H. Murray. It goes like this:
> 
> ...


Yep, what Doc said.


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Texture*

Look around. Texture surrounds our senses. From the moment our hand touches a surface to the sounds we hear, the ground we walk on, and the food we taste, texture is a daily part of our lives.

Texture frustrates monotony. It is the rock in the stream, the bump in the road, the meter of a poem, or the knot in a rope. It is both good and evil. It promises interest; it presages pain. Texture is the drumbeat, the heartbeat, the tear of the concrete as you fall, the hand holds of a wall. It is the grip of the soles of my boots and the ravages of a pock marked face. It is surface and superficial. It is rock hard and substantial. Texture gives life to work and marks the desert's sere floor. It knows no limits and defines them well. It relies mostly on contrast for us to notice it, but in a piece of wood or a bit of furniture it can engage our imagination.

Join us this Wednesday from 6-7:30pm for a DESIGN: Open House on Texture. This should be a fun discussion.

The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Texture*
> 
> Look around. Texture surrounds our senses. From the moment our hand touches a surface to the sounds we hear, the ground we walk on, and the food we taste, texture is a daily part of our lives.
> 
> ...


Some gr8 wisdom there Gary


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Absolutely*

I had a man write me once after an article showed me using galvanized pipe clamps. "No, no, no, no, no, no," was what he wrote. Then he went on to describe what a knucklehead I was for using them and how many other wrong things I did in that article on gluing up.

I wrote him back.

I tore up that letter.

I wrote him back again. Again I tore up the letter.

Finally after a time, I put my thoughts down to him. Simply put, I said this: Please come to my shop and see what I do. My approach may not be right for you, but it works for me. Galvanized pipe clamps work for me. It is how I have figured out how to build. Try it, it might work for you. It works for me and that is all I can write about.

Please don't speak in absolutes when it comes to woodworking, play calling, or beauty. What works for me may not work for you, but that doesn't mean it's wrong. No one knows your motivation, tooling, or history at the bench. We make decisions based on what we think is right. Sometimes those decisions are monumentally stupid. This I concede and have experience with. Sometimes they are just right for us, as is usually the case. And finally sometimes they might help another soul wandering along that same path of logic in search of an answer to a problem. Glad I could help. Absolutely.

Distance Mastery Program


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Absolutely*
> 
> I had a man write me once after an article showed me using galvanized pipe clamps. "No, no, no, no, no, no," was what he wrote. Then he went on to describe what a knucklehead I was for using them and how many other wrong things I did in that article on gluing up.
> 
> ...


I like your clamp pads! makes the positioning a lot easier, I need to copy that idea! I use the same clamps because I could afford them and they come in any length… Thanks for posting!


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Absolutely*
> 
> I had a man write me once after an article showed me using galvanized pipe clamps. "No, no, no, no, no, no," was what he wrote. Then he went on to describe what a knucklehead I was for using them and how many other wrong things I did in that article on gluing up.
> 
> ...


Who Doesn't have pipe clamps in their shop?? I guess that model airplane makers wouldn't have a use for them.
Cabinets spanning 3 or 4 feet needs a bit more than an Irwin squeeze clamp or think of the guy strong enough to heft a 4 foot 'C' clamp … 
Well, each to their own, I personally do not use 'Galvanized' iron pipe (GIP), instead I use Black iron pipe (BIP) because it's cheaper and the wall thickness is a bit heftier. 
I have several lengths that I screw together with couplers to get the lengths I need.
The only problem I see with pipe clamps is that many woodworkers over tighten them and squeeze the joint dry and cause a starved glue joint.
Now lets tell Charles Neil, Stumpy Nubs, Norm Abram, Tom Silva, And Tommy Mc Donald that they are all doing it wrong … and when the fight is over …
I had fun with one, but Gary, just consider the source.


----------



## cc3d (Feb 26, 2012)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Absolutely*
> 
> I had a man write me once after an article showed me using galvanized pipe clamps. "No, no, no, no, no, no," was what he wrote. Then he went on to describe what a knucklehead I was for using them and how many other wrong things I did in that article on gluing up.
> 
> ...


No, no, no, no, no, no soup for you!!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Absolutely*
> 
> I had a man write me once after an article showed me using galvanized pipe clamps. "No, no, no, no, no, no," was what he wrote. Then he went on to describe what a knucklehead I was for using them and how many other wrong things I did in that article on gluing up.
> 
> ...


Wonder what was in the letters you tore up? LOL!

Still figuring out after my mistakes, how to do it better.

I say "Oh that's what he/she was explaining."


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Absolutely*
> 
> I had a man write me once after an article showed me using galvanized pipe clamps. "No, no, no, no, no, no," was what he wrote. Then he went on to describe what a knucklehead I was for using them and how many other wrong things I did in that article on gluing up.
> 
> ...


LOL/Chris Cook.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Absolutely*
> 
> I had a man write me once after an article showed me using galvanized pipe clamps. "No, no, no, no, no, no," was what he wrote. Then he went on to describe what a knucklehead I was for using them and how many other wrong things I did in that article on gluing up.
> 
> ...


Hey, if it works, how can it be wrong?


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Tools Have Magic*

I think I can safely say that the hook for most woodworkers was tools. Most of us found a tool, or remembered our dad's tools, or saw some tools at somebody's shop and then they thought to themselves, I wonder what these things do? I wonder what I could do with these tools?

I found an old hand plane outside the college house I was living in, way back when. I didn't know what it did, but I knew it did something, and I wanted to know more. Still have it. It's a wooden bodied transitional plane that has never ever worked because it's still a bit rusty and the body is cracked but it's okay. It does not matter to me because it was never a tool that I needed to see work. It was a symbol then, and still is today, of what I might be able to do, what I might be able to learn, what I might be able to accomplish. I keep it right by my bench. It is a reminder of where I came from. From that deep pit of tool ignorance that I dwelt in for the first 25 years of my life.

But once I got bit by that curiosity, once I started to go to the Sears store, which was the only place in town where I could find woodworking tools, and stare at that wall of tools that they used to have there, I knew that I wanted to know more. I wanted to figure out what I could make those tools do for me. It is a gift these tools are. They have magic in their grip. It is our job to figure out how to make that magic work for us.

Mastery Program


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Tools Have Magic*
> 
> I think I can safely say that the hook for most woodworkers was tools. Most of us found a tool, or remembered our dad's tools, or saw some tools at somebody's shop and then they thought to themselves, I wonder what these things do? I wonder what I could do with these tools?
> 
> ...


Gary,

The plane is a classic. Just like you!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Tools Have Magic*
> 
> I think I can safely say that the hook for most woodworkers was tools. Most of us found a tool, or remembered our dad's tools, or saw some tools at somebody's shop and then they thought to themselves, I wonder what these things do? I wonder what I could do with these tools?
> 
> ...


Gary, I remember that day. I was probably 4 or 5 years old. My grandpa told my dad to hand him his plane. I have no idea what they were working on, but it was something on the farm. Definitely not fine wood working or furniture. Grandpa took the plane and with a few strokes the curls wisping out; everything fit like magic ;-)


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Tools Have Magic*
> 
> I think I can safely say that the hook for most woodworkers was tools. Most of us found a tool, or remembered our dad's tools, or saw some tools at somebody's shop and then they thought to themselves, I wonder what these things do? I wonder what I could do with these tools?
> 
> ...


I can only hope that someday the thin shavings I made when I was planing door jambs so that the doors would close on my previous house, which my boys picked up, will remind them of wood working. I built the doors tight, because my wife is a door slammer, and if they are tight enough, they won't slam, they'll just "whoosh" shut. Anyway, the boys had great fun with those shavings. They could have been put on xmas presents for bows, had I lacquered them.


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Hand Tools*










Spending time with the hand tool crowd this past weekend brings to mind some ideas about utility. And why not? The right tool for the job depends on many factors like skill, economy, and cost. Not just the quiet of the shop alone gets weight in this decision. How many times does a jig get made on the saw and drill press in order to work later on by hand?

These choices we make to use hand tools or powered ones are driven by our need to build work. Sometimes building the product wins at my bench; sometimes enjoying the process is more important. And sometimes both win and that's when I am usually the happiest.

But the best advice is to use the best tool for the job at hand. Have many tools at your disposable and choose the right one for the job, the day, or the deadline.

Distance Mastery Program


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Hand Tools*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Have many tools at your disposable" - I will show this quote to my wife when she asks why I am spending money on another tool when I already have so many….

Thanks for sharing your thoughts Gary, I love your blog, it's nice to think about why we do things in order to improve what we do.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Hand Tools*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary,

I'm sure it's my "Chaos" but my shop seems to be getting smaller with each new tool "I need", and have not used, or seldom use these days. In the process of using all my tools in prototypes I am designing and making.

Good thoughts!


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Expectations*

Expectations. We all have them when we walk into the shop. Ah yes, I have come to spend a pleasant relaxing day at the bench undisturbed, unperturbed.

Then you begin work.

Things can go wrong. Jigs don't work, parts mis-align as the glue holds fast in the wrong spot, wood tears out, screw heads break off, and finishes blotch. Lest it be misunderstood that I am somehow above the fray here, that nothing ever goes wrong for me, that I am the calm sea in the eye of every storm at my bench, just ask my assistants over the years. Loud is a good way to describe my woodworking.

It comes down to what we think is going to happen and what actually happens. It comes down to practice and preparation. But mostly it comes to slowing down because you're in a hurry. That's the key. Expectations.

Distance Mastery Program


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Expectations*
> 
> Expectations. We all have them when we walk into the shop. Ah yes, I have come to spend a pleasant relaxing day at the bench undisturbed, unperturbed.
> 
> ...


Gary, it's like you mentioned once in a video that the key to fine woodworking is slowing down, comforting to know that even the professionals have some of the issues I have!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Expectations*
> 
> Expectations. We all have them when we walk into the shop. Ah yes, I have come to spend a pleasant relaxing day at the bench undisturbed, unperturbed.
> 
> ...


Gary,

Sometimes it's easier to guide others than ourselves? LOL! When I have a day without Murphy by my side, I am pleasantly surprised. I use many coping skills to get my work done. "Step away from the car sir!" "Back the truck up, Tom." Or as Charles Neal says "Measure three times and sneak up on it."

My woodworking is a great Metaphor for other aspects of life.

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Expectations*
> 
> Expectations. We all have them when we walk into the shop. Ah yes, I have come to spend a pleasant relaxing day at the bench undisturbed, unperturbed.
> 
> ...


You are a wise man, Gary. Appreciate your wisdom


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Chisels at the Bench*

We are a type, we woodworkers. We are tool nuts, junkies. We love our tools. Somebody asked me once how many sets of chisels I have. I said, Only two. I have my old Marples firmer chisels from 1/4" to 3/4" and then my bevel edge Lie-Nielsens. And oh yeah, I have a missed match set of Japanese paring and mortise chisels. And I forgot the 3 or 4 Stanley 750's I have collected, and the old Stanley butt chisels I bought when I started out. Then there's those 3 big mortising chisels. Ooh, and I bought another set of the Marples firmer chisels because, you know, they were cheap. Had to.

I have a few sets of chisels. My name is Gary and I have a problem. I love me my tools.

I will try to share the love next week in class in The Hand Tool Shop at the Studio. We will focus on hand tools and which to buy and how to sharpen them and tune them and build cool stuff with them. Join us for a week at the bench.

The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Chisels at the Bench*
> 
> We are a type, we woodworkers. We are tool nuts, junkies. We love our tools. Somebody asked me once how many sets of chisels I have. I said, Only two. I have my old Marples firmer chisels from 1/4" to 3/4" and then my bevel edge Lie-Nielsens. And oh yeah, I have a missed match set of Japanese paring and mortise chisels. And I forgot the 3 or 4 Stanley 750's I have collected, and the old Stanley butt chisels I bought when I started out. Then there's those 3 big mortising chisels. Ooh, and I bought another set of the Marples firmer chisels because, you know, they were cheap. Had to.
> 
> ...


Hi Gary. My name is Greg and I too have a chisel problem. And a hand plane problem, and a saw problem, and a Lee Valley problem, and a Lie-Neilsen problem, and a walnut/cherry/hard maple problem, and… , and ….., and ….

Good thing the rest of my life is in order, or I would be a complete mess.

Cheers,

Greg


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Chisels at the Bench*
> 
> We are a type, we woodworkers. We are tool nuts, junkies. We love our tools. Somebody asked me once how many sets of chisels I have. I said, Only two. I have my old Marples firmer chisels from 1/4" to 3/4" and then my bevel edge Lie-Nielsens. And oh yeah, I have a missed match set of Japanese paring and mortise chisels. And I forgot the 3 or 4 Stanley 750's I have collected, and the old Stanley butt chisels I bought when I started out. Then there's those 3 big mortising chisels. Ooh, and I bought another set of the Marples firmer chisels because, you know, they were cheap. Had to.
> 
> ...


Gary,

Wit and wisdom. A great combination. Thanks for sharing your addiction. I'm proud of mr because I just sold my Delta Q3 that I rehabbed mechanically and cosmetically to someone who really wanted it. opened up my shrinking shop space.

To bad I'm in MN and you're not. LOL!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Chisels at the Bench*
> 
> We are a type, we woodworkers. We are tool nuts, junkies. We love our tools. Somebody asked me once how many sets of chisels I have. I said, Only two. I have my old Marples firmer chisels from 1/4" to 3/4" and then my bevel edge Lie-Nielsens. And oh yeah, I have a missed match set of Japanese paring and mortise chisels. And I forgot the 3 or 4 Stanley 750's I have collected, and the old Stanley butt chisels I bought when I started out. Then there's those 3 big mortising chisels. Ooh, and I bought another set of the Marples firmer chisels because, you know, they were cheap. Had to.
> 
> ...


I know I know I have the tool problem too. A little extra this and a spare that,can't hurt,Right? I haven't been doing this woodworking thing anywhere as long as you have Gary but have a similar collection of chisels,and we won't even go into the multiples of other tools I have,some still in their original package. My dear wife puts up with it, and of course, there's always the claim "I need this for business" )
Oh well I don't drink and I don't smoke,so this is my one vice.
May the tools be with us .


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Chisels at the Bench*
> 
> We are a type, we woodworkers. We are tool nuts, junkies. We love our tools. Somebody asked me once how many sets of chisels I have. I said, Only two. I have my old Marples firmer chisels from 1/4" to 3/4" and then my bevel edge Lie-Nielsens. And oh yeah, I have a missed match set of Japanese paring and mortise chisels. And I forgot the 3 or 4 Stanley 750's I have collected, and the old Stanley butt chisels I bought when I started out. Then there's those 3 big mortising chisels. Ooh, and I bought another set of the Marples firmer chisels because, you know, they were cheap. Had to.
> 
> ...





> ...... "I need this for business" ) ....
> - a1Jim


Jim, that shouldn't work any more-didn't you retire?

Greg


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Chisels at the Bench*
> 
> We are a type, we woodworkers. We are tool nuts, junkies. We love our tools. Somebody asked me once how many sets of chisels I have. I said, Only two. I have my old Marples firmer chisels from 1/4" to 3/4" and then my bevel edge Lie-Nielsens. And oh yeah, I have a missed match set of Japanese paring and mortise chisels. And I forgot the 3 or 4 Stanley 750's I have collected, and the old Stanley butt chisels I bought when I started out. Then there's those 3 big mortising chisels. Ooh, and I bought another set of the Marples firmer chisels because, you know, they were cheap. Had to.
> 
> ...


Greg 
I just wanted to retire until I looked at my bank account,so I'm still at it.I put in a 13 hour day yesterday. ugh.


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Chisels at the Bench*
> 
> We are a type, we woodworkers. We are tool nuts, junkies. We love our tools. Somebody asked me once how many sets of chisels I have. I said, Only two. I have my old Marples firmer chisels from 1/4" to 3/4" and then my bevel edge Lie-Nielsens. And oh yeah, I have a missed match set of Japanese paring and mortise chisels. And I forgot the 3 or 4 Stanley 750's I have collected, and the old Stanley butt chisels I bought when I started out. Then there's those 3 big mortising chisels. Ooh, and I bought another set of the Marples firmer chisels because, you know, they were cheap. Had to.
> 
> ...





> Greg
> I just wanted to retire until I looked at my bank account,so I m still at it.I put in a 13 hour day yesterday. ugh.
> 
> - a1Jim


Oh Jim, I'm sorry. I am sure you would rather lose the excuse than keep working. I am with you on this though-I get to retire when I am 70-only 18 more years 

Greg


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Chisels at the Bench*
> 
> We are a type, we woodworkers. We are tool nuts, junkies. We love our tools. Somebody asked me once how many sets of chisels I have. I said, Only two. I have my old Marples firmer chisels from 1/4" to 3/4" and then my bevel edge Lie-Nielsens. And oh yeah, I have a missed match set of Japanese paring and mortise chisels. And I forgot the 3 or 4 Stanley 750's I have collected, and the old Stanley butt chisels I bought when I started out. Then there's those 3 big mortising chisels. Ooh, and I bought another set of the Marples firmer chisels because, you know, they were cheap. Had to.
> 
> ...


Making things involves having tools and there is a little of the love of both that we are drawn to. To revere the craft you must also revere the tools that help us create what we do. This all works a couple of ways; tools don't make the craftsman but better tools help us to things better and faster. My Dad always said that the tools don't make us better, it's all about what you do with what you have available. I love tools. I have a Stanley 55 and a 45 with cutters that I have never used but I appreciate their beauty and what they could do, but I am better at picking up a router and selecting the appropriate profile for what I and wanting to do.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Chisels at the Bench*
> 
> We are a type, we woodworkers. We are tool nuts, junkies. We love our tools. Somebody asked me once how many sets of chisels I have. I said, Only two. I have my old Marples firmer chisels from 1/4" to 3/4" and then my bevel edge Lie-Nielsens. And oh yeah, I have a missed match set of Japanese paring and mortise chisels. And I forgot the 3 or 4 Stanley 750's I have collected, and the old Stanley butt chisels I bought when I started out. Then there's those 3 big mortising chisels. Ooh, and I bought another set of the Marples firmer chisels because, you know, they were cheap. Had to.
> 
> ...


LOL…..that's good Gary


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Chisels at the Bench*
> 
> We are a type, we woodworkers. We are tool nuts, junkies. We love our tools. Somebody asked me once how many sets of chisels I have. I said, Only two. I have my old Marples firmer chisels from 1/4" to 3/4" and then my bevel edge Lie-Nielsens. And oh yeah, I have a missed match set of Japanese paring and mortise chisels. And I forgot the 3 or 4 Stanley 750's I have collected, and the old Stanley butt chisels I bought when I started out. Then there's those 3 big mortising chisels. Ooh, and I bought another set of the Marples firmer chisels because, you know, they were cheap. Had to.
> 
> ...


Laugh thanks.
In fact I have just what I need, just exactly what I need, then we will see when I need it.
My name is Mads and I have a problem with tools… I am not going to count the chisels, I am a hobby woodworker and so I would be picked up by the psychiatric hospital, if they really know what are happening.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Chisels at the Bench*
> 
> We are a type, we woodworkers. We are tool nuts, junkies. We love our tools. Somebody asked me once how many sets of chisels I have. I said, Only two. I have my old Marples firmer chisels from 1/4" to 3/4" and then my bevel edge Lie-Nielsens. And oh yeah, I have a missed match set of Japanese paring and mortise chisels. And I forgot the 3 or 4 Stanley 750's I have collected, and the old Stanley butt chisels I bought when I started out. Then there's those 3 big mortising chisels. Ooh, and I bought another set of the Marples firmer chisels because, you know, they were cheap. Had to.
> 
> ...


I consider writing a book called 'the Minimalist woodworkers Anticrists tool container'.
Beginners tool kit starts with the full range of Veritas, LN and any other tool producer spending big money on disturbing my internet.
(Perhaps that will make Christopher Schwarts shake a wee bit…). Smiles.


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Worth Doing Well*

I heard a poet speak last night about doing good work. I was immediately intrigued by the parallels to our work at the bench. He said that doing it was worth it because it was hard. It was hard to do good work. Nothing good comes easy. If you've ever tried to write you know how hard good can be.

The same thing is true for our work at the bench. It's easy to drop your standards. Here's a note from a maker struggling with this issue:

Recently I watched the video featuring you and your beliefs on woodworking. I share some of your feelings about woodworking. I don't quite feel that I prefer the days of the 19th century but I do feel that technologically speaking, we have reached a point in the industry where there is nothing to be gained.

Our current dependency on technology, in work and in life, is destroying the most valuable relationships we have. There are fewer and fewer opportunities to be intimately involved in the building process and experience the rewards that come with it. Not many clients are willing to, or can afford to pay for hand built pieces anymore. In fact very few people are even informed enough to appreciate the workmanship. I work as a cabinetmaker and it is tough to get independent work consistently. Primarily now I have to make my living installing kitchens for large manufacturer's. These kitchens are produced by CNC. From a logical standpoint you would think that this improves the accuracy of the product but it is the furthest thing from the truth. Consistently the cabinets are of poor quality. I simply can't compete against the prices of these other manufacturers. The times that I do get to produce my own cabinets, are very fulfilling and remind me of the enjoyment I get from building.

It was nice to hear from another woodworker who still enjoys the process. RW

My reply:

I hear you. Your goal has to be to let people know what quality is and You can produce it. You show the difference between a CNC box and one of yours. The key is marketing unfortunately. Not what you are probably good at. But it's the key to your survival as a professional woodworker. Get an article in your local paper, do blog posts, have open studio tours so people can understand your process. Photographs of work both completed and in process. Folks have to learn to appreciate quality. And unfortunately you have to sell them this. It's more than a piece of furniture that you're selling. It's a piece of quality. Good luck to you.

Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Worth Doing Well*
> 
> I heard a poet speak last night about doing good work. I was immediately intrigued by the parallels to our work at the bench. He said that doing it was worth it because it was hard. It was hard to do good work. Nothing good comes easy. If you've ever tried to write you know how hard good can be.
> 
> ...


So sad, but all so true.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Worth Doing Well*
> 
> I heard a poet speak last night about doing good work. I was immediately intrigued by the parallels to our work at the bench. He said that doing it was worth it because it was hard. It was hard to do good work. Nothing good comes easy. If you've ever tried to write you know how hard good can be.
> 
> ...


Gary,

It is great to inspire people who have been discouraged. Part of keeping it going is passion, desire, and creative joy. The other part is survival if this is your path. Skill and craftsmanship also play an important role.

Have had several conversations with well known artists and craftsmen. The product and the person are two factors a customer who will spend significant bucks seeks. The middle class has less disposable income and many places to spend it? I figured out too late, that tools and space cost money? LOL!

To me it seems woodworking as a means of creative satisfaction is on the rise. There are many more stars of woodworking than the days when you did your first DVD's for Tauton, who are clear in their ability to guide us. Technology has been inspiring and educating. We have to know how to adapt, which is how we survive? If we do not adapt????

Where am I going with this ramble? LOL!

I'm on a learning path. Your words often ring true when I see them. Keep giving hope and knowledge while shaping skills!


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Worth Doing Well*
> 
> I heard a poet speak last night about doing good work. I was immediately intrigued by the parallels to our work at the bench. He said that doing it was worth it because it was hard. It was hard to do good work. Nothing good comes easy. If you've ever tried to write you know how hard good can be.
> 
> ...


This is the basic reason why I chose not to do woodworking as a career but as a hobby that I truly love. I pursued a professional career that would pay a better per hour rate and traded that for time to make things. The folks that really appreciate and will pay for the high quality work they admire and we like to make are very few and far between. Yes, you can try to educate the public and they see the difference but coming up with the money for the difference rarely happens.


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*My Transmutable Bench*

﻿In the middle of a storm, commonplace things change. My bench for instance. When building a piece for a deadline, my recognizable bench becomes a place of chaos, a haven for every tool, every piece of scrap wood, for every note and drawing, dull tool, and a ready to hand assortment of screws and sandpaper, most of which I will not use. A place for everyone and everything. Emptying it will take days. It becomes not just a symbol of my own tumult. It is a signal of the state of my mind. Seemingly hundreds of items collect across it at once and I am able mostly, if no one disturbs the clutter, to find the things I need in order to build. But it is transformed before my eyes. It is a tableau of my life, of my mind. It is stunning and I say it is a sign of intelligence with so many "ideas" strewn about.

You on the other hand may find it vaguely recognizable if true.

Northwest Woodworking Studio Mastery Programs


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*My Transmutable Bench*

﻿In the middle of a storm, commonplace things change. My bench for instance. When building a piece for a deadline, my recognizable bench becomes a place of chaos, a haven for every tool, every piece of scrap wood, for every note and drawing, dull tool, and a ready to hand assortment of screws and sandpaper, most of which I will not use. A place for everyone and everything. Emptying it will take days. It becomes not just a symbol of my own tumult. It is a signal of the state of my mind. Seemingly hundreds of items collect across it at once and I am able mostly, if no one disturbs the clutter, to find the things I need in order to build. But it is transformed before my eyes. It is a tableau of my life, of my mind. It is stunning and I say it is a sign of intelligence with so many "ideas" strewn about.

You on the other hand may find it vaguely recognizable if true.

Northwest Woodworking Studio Mastery Programs


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

GaryRogowski said:


> *My Transmutable Bench*
> 
> ﻿In the middle of a storm, commonplace things change. My bench for instance. When building a piece for a deadline, my recognizable bench becomes a place of chaos, a haven for every tool, every piece of scrap wood, for every note and drawing, dull tool, and a ready to hand assortment of screws and sandpaper, most of which I will not use. A place for everyone and everything. Emptying it will take days. It becomes not just a symbol of my own tumult. It is a signal of the state of my mind. Seemingly hundreds of items collect across it at once and I am able mostly, if no one disturbs the clutter, to find the things I need in order to build. But it is transformed before my eyes. It is a tableau of my life, of my mind. It is stunning and I say it is a sign of intelligence with so many "ideas" strewn about.
> 
> ...


Sounds like my whole Workshop!


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

GaryRogowski said:


> *My Transmutable Bench*
> 
> ﻿In the middle of a storm, commonplace things change. My bench for instance. When building a piece for a deadline, my recognizable bench becomes a place of chaos, a haven for every tool, every piece of scrap wood, for every note and drawing, dull tool, and a ready to hand assortment of screws and sandpaper, most of which I will not use. A place for everyone and everything. Emptying it will take days. It becomes not just a symbol of my own tumult. It is a signal of the state of my mind. Seemingly hundreds of items collect across it at once and I am able mostly, if no one disturbs the clutter, to find the things I need in order to build. But it is transformed before my eyes. It is a tableau of my life, of my mind. It is stunning and I say it is a sign of intelligence with so many "ideas" strewn about.
> 
> ...


The photo looks better than after I have cleaned up. I like the dusty planes under the bench, it's a nice touch!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *My Transmutable Bench*
> 
> ﻿In the middle of a storm, commonplace things change. My bench for instance. When building a piece for a deadline, my recognizable bench becomes a place of chaos, a haven for every tool, every piece of scrap wood, for every note and drawing, dull tool, and a ready to hand assortment of screws and sandpaper, most of which I will not use. A place for everyone and everything. Emptying it will take days. It becomes not just a symbol of my own tumult. It is a signal of the state of my mind. Seemingly hundreds of items collect across it at once and I am able mostly, if no one disturbs the clutter, to find the things I need in order to build. But it is transformed before my eyes. It is a tableau of my life, of my mind. It is stunning and I say it is a sign of intelligence with so many "ideas" strewn about.
> 
> ...


My shop and my office where I see people are the only places I stop and clean up. Sometimes I get too involved and forget to look at the clock to meet my other commitments. When working on an outdoor rehab project I just put the stuff partially away. Eventually my bench and shop become as you describe. I hate maintenance, but I equally despise the danger of not reorganizing my shop.

It's organized and generalized. Oh yeah I often cannot remember where I put that piece,part or tool. Which is why I have a minimum of two of everything…LOL! And I still cannot find it when I need it!

So Gary, I think it may be true for us all?

Thanks for your thoughts and woodworking wisdom.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *My Transmutable Bench*
> 
> ﻿In the middle of a storm, commonplace things change. My bench for instance. When building a piece for a deadline, my recognizable bench becomes a place of chaos, a haven for every tool, every piece of scrap wood, for every note and drawing, dull tool, and a ready to hand assortment of screws and sandpaper, most of which I will not use. A place for everyone and everything. Emptying it will take days. It becomes not just a symbol of my own tumult. It is a signal of the state of my mind. Seemingly hundreds of items collect across it at once and I am able mostly, if no one disturbs the clutter, to find the things I need in order to build. But it is transformed before my eyes. It is a tableau of my life, of my mind. It is stunning and I say it is a sign of intelligence with so many "ideas" strewn about.
> 
> ...


lol. Funny the mess becomes a work of art..


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Do Good Work*

How can anyone afford to do good work these days? Isn't the strain of surviving enough to make mediocre work good enough? As that famous poet once said, You gonna have to serve somebody. So who's it gonna be? Your landlord or the voice inside you asking you to do it right this time.

I can't choose for you. I can only choose for myself. These were the standards I said I had to adhere to and if I couldn't meet those then it wasn't worth doing. Yeah, some days those standards were higher than others. Yep, some days I wanted to jump off a cliff rather than do the nitpicky goddang minutiae, why-in-the-hell-worry-'bout-that-spot kinda work I can get involved in sometimes. Sometimes that money losing work is enough to drive you crazy.

But when it's done right, when the job is done, and you've done it 4 times just to get it right and you step back and you look at your work, the ability to be able to say, It was done right. That was worth a lot to me. Cheap taco dinners usually, but worth eating them in order to be able to walk away satisifed. Mastery ain't for everybody. That's why it's called mastery and not mediocrity.

Signature Piece by Mastery student, Patrick McGlade, 2014


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Do Good Work*
> 
> How can anyone afford to do good work these days? Isn't the strain of surviving enough to make mediocre work good enough? As that famous poet once said, You gonna have to serve somebody. So who's it gonna be? Your landlord or the voice inside you asking you to do it right this time.
> 
> ...


If you can't do it right, why bother!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Do Good Work*
> 
> How can anyone afford to do good work these days? Isn't the strain of surviving enough to make mediocre work good enough? As that famous poet once said, You gonna have to serve somebody. So who's it gonna be? Your landlord or the voice inside you asking you to do it right this time.
> 
> ...


That secretary is certainly up to anyone's standards. Just perfect in every regard.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Do Good Work*
> 
> How can anyone afford to do good work these days? Isn't the strain of surviving enough to make mediocre work good enough? As that famous poet once said, You gonna have to serve somebody. So who's it gonna be? Your landlord or the voice inside you asking you to do it right this time.
> 
> ...


I do think it is something we have to learn to do.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Do Good Work*
> 
> How can anyone afford to do good work these days? Isn't the strain of surviving enough to make mediocre work good enough? As that famous poet once said, You gonna have to serve somebody. So who's it gonna be? Your landlord or the voice inside you asking you to do it right this time.
> 
> ...


I understand this and try to live by it in everything I do, and certainly in what I make but I am no master, just striving for the best I can do with what I have. My Master was a Jewish carpenter, I work like he's watching.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Do Good Work*
> 
> How can anyone afford to do good work these days? Isn't the strain of surviving enough to make mediocre work good enough? As that famous poet once said, You gonna have to serve somebody. So who's it gonna be? Your landlord or the voice inside you asking you to do it right this time.
> 
> ...


Right on Gary!


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Taking Down a Tree*

I hate cutting down trees. As much as I love the wood that comes from them, there is still something about cutting down a tree that seems to me an affront. A crime against the sky. Certainly it is a loss of some valuable shade in the heat of the sun. And it changes a landscape, a street view.

But it was half dead and once cut, discovered to be rotten inside. It had to come down now in a noisy if controlled fashion rather than taking out someone's car some chance day. It was a good sized tree and it had a good run of time. Pretty looking wood. But all wood, wet and fresh from a saw cut, looks like Christmas. I do still hope for a good slab or two.

The thing about cutting a tree down is the finality of it. It's up and standing and a pain in your side and maybe a hazard and in a few hours, it's gone. Like it never existed. I don't like cutting down trees because it makes me feel just as temporary. Maybe even more so as I was younger than that tree. Still I'll try to make something out it instead of just burning all of it. Now that is a crime.

Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Taking Down a Tree*
> 
> I hate cutting down trees. As much as I love the wood that comes from them, there is still something about cutting down a tree that seems to me an affront. A crime against the sky. Certainly it is a loss of some valuable shade in the heat of the sun. And it changes a landscape, a street view.
> 
> ...


Amen,

From one tree hugger to another. I'm setting myself up with tools to go to our compost site and do as much honor as I can to the gifts of Mother Nature.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Taking Down a Tree*
> 
> I hate cutting down trees. As much as I love the wood that comes from them, there is still something about cutting down a tree that seems to me an affront. A crime against the sky. Certainly it is a loss of some valuable shade in the heat of the sun. And it changes a landscape, a street view.
> 
> ...


Well said, I agree and I feel the same about the wood. I always try to make the best and most efficient use of the board and hate burning anything but the smallest cut-offs.


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Taking Down a Tree*
> 
> I hate cutting down trees. As much as I love the wood that comes from them, there is still something about cutting down a tree that seems to me an affront. A crime against the sky. Certainly it is a loss of some valuable shade in the heat of the sun. And it changes a landscape, a street view.
> 
> ...


There was a road widening project on I-75 about six months ago. In preparation for that the contractors cut down a very large number of pine and fir trees, most of them at least 12" dia and maybe 30ft to the first branch. All of them shredded and hauled off. It made me cry.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Taking Down a Tree*
> 
> I hate cutting down trees. As much as I love the wood that comes from them, there is still something about cutting down a tree that seems to me an affront. A crime against the sky. Certainly it is a loss of some valuable shade in the heat of the sun. And it changes a landscape, a street view.
> 
> ...


America is a wasteful nation when it comes to plowing down forests and forests of trees to make a new building for something, when across the street is a 8 month old building that the business never made it and is empty. Makes me sick


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Taking Down a Tree, Part Two*

The tree is down. No ceremony was performed for it. As a street tree, this maple had a pretty good long run. I was sorry to have to remove it but seeing it fallen over on top of a car would have made me a bit sorrier. It was half dead as was plain to see this spring and rot would soon take over the trunk. So.

It was actually pretty cool to watch how the arborist, Aaron, took it down. He roped up and started dropping limbs, both dead and alive from the top on down. When he got close to the crotch is when I became really interested.










Where you make your first cut determines so much about the kind of wood you might receive from the tree. About 7' up, we had two big limbs split off from one another. This crotch area can reveal beautiful grain. You could already see some spalting on the outside of the tree and some ripple in the grain. I wanted to capture all that in some slabs so I had Aaron cut off just about the crotch split.










From there, he switched out chainsaws to one with a rip blade on it and made two rip cuts so we could maximize the crotch wood. Almost lined them up but that's a tough cut to nail. It's a big kerf too. You can see right through it.










Once he got the log split, then he crosscut the sections down. This is when it became apparent that there was some real pretty wood here and a bunch of rot as well. You can see how the right side, the dead side, is starting to rot out from the center. That's how it goes whenever you cut down a tree. You never know the surprises that await.


----------



## RustyHacksaw (Dec 10, 2014)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Taking Down a Tree, Part Two*
> 
> The tree is down. No ceremony was performed for it. As a street tree, this maple had a pretty good long run. I was sorry to have to remove it but seeing it fallen over on top of a car would have made me a bit sorrier. It was half dead as was plain to see this spring and rot would soon take over the trunk. So.
> 
> ...


Very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Taking Down a Tree, Part Two*
> 
> The tree is down. No ceremony was performed for it. As a street tree, this maple had a pretty good long run. I was sorry to have to remove it but seeing it fallen over on top of a car would have made me a bit sorrier. It was half dead as was plain to see this spring and rot would soon take over the trunk. So.
> 
> ...


Gary,

I love the surprises I'm finding in different woods I'm milling up. Smaller scale than this and I'm the guy with the chainsaw. Scary stuff. LOL! Wanted to make something with trees that are getting wasted down at our compost site. Hoping to find and do justice to mother natures gifts.

Great blog!


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Taking Down a Tree, Part Two*
> 
> The tree is down. No ceremony was performed for it. As a street tree, this maple had a pretty good long run. I was sorry to have to remove it but seeing it fallen over on top of a car would have made me a bit sorrier. It was half dead as was plain to see this spring and rot would soon take over the trunk. So.
> 
> ...


Very colorful maple. I would have like to have been around for a couple of chunks of that for turning something. Nice to see that you have the spirit to use some of this old tree and let it have another life.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Taking Down a Tree, Part Two*
> 
> The tree is down. No ceremony was performed for it. As a street tree, this maple had a pretty good long run. I was sorry to have to remove it but seeing it fallen over on top of a car would have made me a bit sorrier. It was half dead as was plain to see this spring and rot would soon take over the trunk. So.
> 
> ...


Dead and dying maples are almost always worth saving as I too find some great color and figure. My tree service contacts say that almost all of it goes to the landfill as they didn't think it had value as firewood or lumber. I'm trying to get all the services in my area "educated".

You have some cool stuff in that tree!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Taking Down a Tree, Part Two*
> 
> The tree is down. No ceremony was performed for it. As a street tree, this maple had a pretty good long run. I was sorry to have to remove it but seeing it fallen over on top of a car would have made me a bit sorrier. It was half dead as was plain to see this spring and rot would soon take over the trunk. So.
> 
> ...


I see beautiful things from this


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Why Not Dovetails?*

Hand cut dovetails are a pain in the butt. So some would say. I say differently. They are a giant . . . delight.

Consider the dovetails below, cut by John in last year's Resident Mastery Program. This drawer is pretty small. Dovetails are overkill for its strength requirements. And yet they add so much beauty to the piece. And these half blind dovetails are actually easier to cut than through dovetails. Hmm.










Also think about the value of this hand cut work. It's not just to hold something together forever. It's a statement about how you consider your own efforts. What you think them to be worth. It's pretty apparent how Matthew in our current Distance Mastery Group feels about his work. He's darn proud of it and he should be.

Join us June 15-19 and learn to cut some dovetails with us. Or improve your skills at it. I guarantee that you will get better at the table saw by doing so. And you'll get better at dovetails too.










Northwest Woodworking Studio Mastery Programs


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Why Not Dovetails?*
> 
> Hand cut dovetails are a pain in the butt. So some would say. I say differently. They are a giant . . . delight.
> 
> ...


I could only dream of having the time and money to be coached on executing this kind of joinery. The string inlays are perfect not to mention the dovetails.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Why Not Dovetails?*
> 
> Hand cut dovetails are a pain in the butt. So some would say. I say differently. They are a giant . . . delight.
> 
> ...


That is nothing but fine fine fine craftsmanship Gary.


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Being in the Shop*

I cannot tell what woodworking does for most people. For some it is a simple hobby. It is a pastime where you get to work with some tools and build something nice or useful. For others it's a job, how you make your money and provide for your family.

Still for other woodworkers I think it is an important escape from the world. The shop becomes a spot where you can finally be in control for a change. You alone are responsible for the failures and successes at the bench. You get the credit for both. You also get to finish a job. It's not taken from you or given to someone else to wrap up. It's yours from start to end.

Many makers love the variety of tasks and problems that have to be addressed and solved. Lots of hats to wear as the builder of a piece from design to lumber selection and milling, joinery and assembly, and then don't screw up that finish. A cornucopia of tasks.

For me it is what centers me and holds me steady. It is my work, my hobby, my career, my drug of choice. When building something I really like, a design that makes me happy, time goes away. I go away. And then I get to build things. I get to work with tools and wood at my bench, in my little world that I have created, and as an added bonus, I get to build things. Lucky me, being in the shop.
 
The Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## handsawgeek (Jul 31, 2014)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Being in the Shop*
> 
> I cannot tell what woodworking does for most people. For some it is a simple hobby. It is a pastime where you get to work with some tools and build something nice or useful. For others it's a job, how you make your money and provide for your family.
> 
> ...


Wow, Gary..
This sums everything up perfectly !! I can visualize the text of this blog entry printed on a poster, framed, and hanging on the wall of any wood shop as an inspiration.

Great read!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Being in the Shop*
> 
> I cannot tell what woodworking does for most people. For some it is a simple hobby. It is a pastime where you get to work with some tools and build something nice or useful. For others it's a job, how you make your money and provide for your family.
> 
> ...


Gary
I always enjoy your blogs you are always spot on and very well written.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Being in the Shop*
> 
> I cannot tell what woodworking does for most people. For some it is a simple hobby. It is a pastime where you get to work with some tools and build something nice or useful. For others it's a job, how you make your money and provide for your family.
> 
> ...


Gary,

I was going to comment that a1Jim had posted a forum topic on being a professional woodworker. LOL! And here Jim is in the thread.

Your piece, to me, is about the experience of being with the wood. You left out Murphy as Jim says is my teacher. LOL!

Being a social being, I have a social profession. I am also a creative being and I chose wood vs. Painting because my father did the maintenance, and I did gopher work and construction. Oh yeah lets not forget "New Yankee workshop" with Norm Abrams. I did love oil painting as a kid. I also love nature and her gifts. I use to have some friends locally who helped me rebuild my animal barn carcass into my shop. Now I am on my own(except for Murphy) in my shop.

Now my social needs are met by interacting with Lj's and The MN Woodworkers Guild. Learning is the act of screwing up and I want to say I learn well. Murphy helps in every way he can. LOL!

I am taking the gifts that I can get, and as you did with the tree, opening the logs. I can manage to see the beauty inside the log, and since I am a hybrid woodworker I am building my jigs to help in accuracy and repetitive cutting. My friend thinks it's avoidance. Maybe he is right, but I am getting closer in my way to being with the wood.

Thanks for doing what you do in being an enlightened and gentle spirit to show us the way!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Being in the Shop*
> 
> I cannot tell what woodworking does for most people. For some it is a simple hobby. It is a pastime where you get to work with some tools and build something nice or useful. For others it's a job, how you make your money and provide for your family.
> 
> ...


if i could go back in time…..i would have become a teacher of the gospel and would have learned woodworking with hand tools only, and i would have learned to carve…now my body wont allow me to do either, but i love to watch and still learn…enjoyed the blog Gary.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Being in the Shop*
> 
> I cannot tell what woodworking does for most people. For some it is a simple hobby. It is a pastime where you get to work with some tools and build something nice or useful. For others it's a job, how you make your money and provide for your family.
> 
> ...


"Wanting to be a craftsman, or a woodworker, there are, I believe limited choices. The emphasis these days is on novelty, efficiency with very little individual contribution; many schools follow this trend. There are relatively few schools, in fact very few schools that educate a person to become a complete craftsman in wood. One of the schools I have been following and observing is at Roberts Creek in Canada, it is called Inside Passage School. I know the people there, I like what they are doing and I like very much the way they are doing it. The emphasis is on hand skills, not primitive methods but efficient skills. Work that that can be traced to the maker, the hand, the eye and the heart. The staff is open and warm and generous and there is an opportunity there at Roberts Creek to develop the skills that support this approach. In fact the kind of work that I have for many years encouraged, the craftsman as an individual. I think that this will emerge gradually as the school for the complete craftsman. If I were starting my life today as a craftsman, and needed to learn what matters the most; my choice would be Inside Passage School." - James Krenov


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Being in the Shop*
> 
> I cannot tell what woodworking does for most people. For some it is a simple hobby. It is a pastime where you get to work with some tools and build something nice or useful. For others it's a job, how you make your money and provide for your family.
> 
> ...


Andre,

Isn't it interesting that JK ended up teaching?


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Being in the Shop*
> 
> I cannot tell what woodworking does for most people. For some it is a simple hobby. It is a pastime where you get to work with some tools and build something nice or useful. For others it's a job, how you make your money and provide for your family.
> 
> ...


You are full of it Gary…....................Wisdom, that is.


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*As If*

I haven't practiced sawing in a while. As if that makes any difference.

It does. I will get to the bench and try my hand at a dovetail and I won't know where exactly to put my feet. Or rather, I put my feet where I think they're supposed to go and they don't feel quite right. Or I don't feel right and I'm thinking about how to stand instead of standing and cutting. First tail gets done. I start to cut the second tail and I start to feel that things are getting right again. I launch into the third and now I know I'm back home.

It always takes time to find your pace. To find that body memory. It only takes practice.

Mastery Programs


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *As If*
> 
> I haven't practiced sawing in a while. As if that makes any difference.
> 
> ...


What does the first one look like? Do you take practice cuts? Good to know that we are all somewhat alike. LOL!


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Chair Design, Please Sit*

Chair design is a fairly new design concept. Read Witold Rybczynski's book called Home and he points out that chairs were used only by royalty for centuries. The idea of comfort only came later on after the Middle Ages. The notion that people could sit unceremoniously slouched around a dinner table took a few more centuries to take hold.

We discover the intricacies of chair design this weekend. Three days of design, engineering, and joinery. What a trio! On Day One we look into the needs of design, function vs. intention, how joinery affects the look of a piece, and how to engineer the important triangle into our chair. We will sketch, build a 1/4 scale aesthetic model of our chair design and then a sittable prototype by the end of the weekend. Good fun.

Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Chair Design, Please Sit*
> 
> Chair design is a fairly new design concept. Read Witold Rybczynski's book called Home and he points out that chairs were used only by royalty for centuries. The idea of comfort only came later on after the Middle Ages. The notion that people could sit unceremoniously slouched around a dinner table took a few more centuries to take hold.
> 
> ...


Gary,

Chairs are different, seemingly simple, yet more complex. And the joinery? Have a great time sir!


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*The Battleship*

Projects come, projects stay. I walked around the shop one day to count the projects I had started only to put down for one reason or another. I got depressed by the number 20. Unfinished for any number of reasons. I cut a panel too short on one. I wasn't sure of the curve of another. Not hard to make a new panel, 0r try to mock up the curve. That logic does not fly in the face of a simple defeat. I just let the projects linger, go to your corner.

What is it that stumps me? Probably this doesn't happen for you, this is probably just me. I think for me it is the battleship called focus. The work is never the issue, I am the issue. Getting me to focus long enough on the problem at hand usually solves it in such a short time that it's embarrassing.

Get the battleship turned around and pointed in the right direction and it's amazing how quickly I can knock out one of those unfinished jobs. So I'll make another list and put a couple of these nearly complete pieces close by and see if I can knock one out today, in an hour or two.

Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryRogowski said:


> *The Battleship*
> 
> Projects come, projects stay. I walked around the shop one day to count the projects I had started only to put down for one reason or another. I got depressed by the number 20. Unfinished for any number of reasons. I cut a panel too short on one. I wasn't sure of the curve of another. Not hard to make a new panel, 0r try to mock up the curve. That logic does not fly in the face of a simple defeat. I just let the projects linger, go to your corner.
> 
> ...


Gary
It's great to know that someone of your talents and abilities has a number of unfinished projects, now I feel a little less alone in the half dozen or so projects I have stuffed on shelves waiting for the last 10% of the work to be done. Your encouragement about just putting them on your "to do"list gives me motivation to move forward. Thanks for another super blog.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *The Battleship*
> 
> Projects come, projects stay. I walked around the shop one day to count the projects I had started only to put down for one reason or another. I got depressed by the number 20. Unfinished for any number of reasons. I cut a panel too short on one. I wasn't sure of the curve of another. Not hard to make a new panel, 0r try to mock up the curve. That logic does not fly in the face of a simple defeat. I just let the projects linger, go to your corner.
> 
> ...


Gary, that piece is so beautiful. It's a wonderful design.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

GaryRogowski said:


> *The Battleship*
> 
> Projects come, projects stay. I walked around the shop one day to count the projects I had started only to put down for one reason or another. I got depressed by the number 20. Unfinished for any number of reasons. I cut a panel too short on one. I wasn't sure of the curve of another. Not hard to make a new panel, 0r try to mock up the curve. That logic does not fly in the face of a simple defeat. I just let the projects linger, go to your corner.
> 
> ...


I think it is called Life, too many times we start a project then there is a call or a knock on the door or an appointment and well the list just goes on and on! Good thing there is always time to come to this site and get some more inspiration!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

GaryRogowski said:


> *The Battleship*
> 
> Projects come, projects stay. I walked around the shop one day to count the projects I had started only to put down for one reason or another. I got depressed by the number 20. Unfinished for any number of reasons. I cut a panel too short on one. I wasn't sure of the curve of another. Not hard to make a new panel, 0r try to mock up the curve. That logic does not fly in the face of a simple defeat. I just let the projects linger, go to your corner.
> 
> ...


I have a history of unfinished projects and here is my excuse. Where I live, it's hot and humid for several months. This keeps me out of the shop for prolonged amounts of time. During those hot and humid days, I will be at my computer dreaming up new projects. When I get the opportunity to get into the shop, I will start my latest project and put other projects on hold. This cycle of starting new projects and abandoning current ones doesn't allow for much productivity. Maybe it's because of my age (80). Although I have no shortage of ideas, I just seem to lack the energy to do them. I guess it's just laziness.


----------



## EastLake (Mar 11, 2014)

GaryRogowski said:


> *The Battleship*
> 
> Projects come, projects stay. I walked around the shop one day to count the projects I had started only to put down for one reason or another. I got depressed by the number 20. Unfinished for any number of reasons. I cut a panel too short on one. I wasn't sure of the curve of another. Not hard to make a new panel, 0r try to mock up the curve. That logic does not fly in the face of a simple defeat. I just let the projects linger, go to your corner.
> 
> ...


It's the same story here. I also have dozens of projects started that I haven't been able to bring myself to finish, and it's for a couple reasons:

1. The excitement of starting something new - beginning a new journey and trying something different.
2. The inability to detach - I just don't want it to be over and so don't prioritize it.
3. Oh, look at the kitty - ADD sets in and something else grabs your attention.

You are absolutely correct, finishing is about focus and discipline - two things you won't find in abundance hanging in my shop.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

GaryRogowski said:


> *The Battleship*
> 
> Projects come, projects stay. I walked around the shop one day to count the projects I had started only to put down for one reason or another. I got depressed by the number 20. Unfinished for any number of reasons. I cut a panel too short on one. I wasn't sure of the curve of another. Not hard to make a new panel, 0r try to mock up the curve. That logic does not fly in the face of a simple defeat. I just let the projects linger, go to your corner.
> 
> ...





> Probably this doesn't happen for you, this is probably just me. I think for me it is the battleship called focus. The work is never the issue, I am the issue. Getting me to focus long enough on the problem at hand usually solves it in such a short time that it's embarrassing.
> 
> - Gary Rogowski


Not just you, Gary. One advantage to being a hobby woodworker is that when the focus is gone, I can lock up the shop and leave. Go do something else for a while and then go back when my mind is refreshed. The flip side is that there are times I'm so drained from work that I can't focus enough to work on a project without screwing it up. That's a good time for cleaning or organizing, but never working on the project.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *The Battleship*
> 
> Projects come, projects stay. I walked around the shop one day to count the projects I had started only to put down for one reason or another. I got depressed by the number 20. Unfinished for any number of reasons. I cut a panel too short on one. I wasn't sure of the curve of another. Not hard to make a new panel, 0r try to mock up the curve. That logic does not fly in the face of a simple defeat. I just let the projects linger, go to your corner.
> 
> ...


LOL,

My projects are on my mental shelf. I can see them, sort of, and I can draw them, sort of. My friend Mark said that it seemed to him I'd rather work/play with tools than one of my unfinished projects. Partial truth in that although life, working for money, maintenance, and Me an Murphy get in the way.

Oh yeah, way to much EXTRA STUFF sitting around that gets in my way? Chaos or creativity? Depends…..LOL!

I have come to terms though. I am now using my anger to focus on completing one step at a time rather than the whole thing. I can say "I did that!" I also feel energy for the next step in the process. Hey I even checked out the woods available at the local specialty mill. Just in case I get off my mental butt!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *The Battleship*
> 
> Projects come, projects stay. I walked around the shop one day to count the projects I had started only to put down for one reason or another. I got depressed by the number 20. Unfinished for any number of reasons. I cut a panel too short on one. I wasn't sure of the curve of another. Not hard to make a new panel, 0r try to mock up the curve. That logic does not fly in the face of a simple defeat. I just let the projects linger, go to your corner.
> 
> ...


Thanks for being an artisan woodworker, and now, thanks for gettin in me head. I feel like laying on a couch and talkin to you for an hour or so… LOL…...........Seriously tho, you hit a nail on the head for me about what you said. As everyone can plainly see…........I am sooo, s l o wwwwww at gettin things done.. Oh well, it does bother me, but it doesn't…. See what I mean…..........I need to go lay down… hahahaha


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

GaryRogowski said:


> *The Battleship*
> 
> Projects come, projects stay. I walked around the shop one day to count the projects I had started only to put down for one reason or another. I got depressed by the number 20. Unfinished for any number of reasons. I cut a panel too short on one. I wasn't sure of the curve of another. Not hard to make a new panel, 0r try to mock up the curve. That logic does not fly in the face of a simple defeat. I just let the projects linger, go to your corner.
> 
> ...


I see all these posts of great FINISHED projects and I always wondered if it was just me with te 3/4 finished projects almost ready to post, glad to know I am not alone. As a hobby workworker, I don't have the pressure to feed myself and mostly the 4 year old happily gets my time to learn to ride a bike or hike in the woods. And I loose focus with the next toy project more interesting than the chess set….

Thanks for posting Gary!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

GaryRogowski said:


> *The Battleship*
> 
> Projects come, projects stay. I walked around the shop one day to count the projects I had started only to put down for one reason or another. I got depressed by the number 20. Unfinished for any number of reasons. I cut a panel too short on one. I wasn't sure of the curve of another. Not hard to make a new panel, 0r try to mock up the curve. That logic does not fly in the face of a simple defeat. I just let the projects linger, go to your corner.
> 
> ...


I have to admit Gary that contrary to yourself I always manage is to finish every project I start and except for whatever current project is underway I have nothing unfinished laying around. I do wish that was some kind of an indicator of excellence, ability, or quality or any other positive attribute, but I think not. It's mainly because my shop is way to small to store any half finished items and I am therefore forced to finish them just to get them out of the way so I don't stumble and break my neck.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

GaryRogowski said:


> *The Battleship*
> 
> Projects come, projects stay. I walked around the shop one day to count the projects I had started only to put down for one reason or another. I got depressed by the number 20. Unfinished for any number of reasons. I cut a panel too short on one. I wasn't sure of the curve of another. Not hard to make a new panel, 0r try to mock up the curve. That logic does not fly in the face of a simple defeat. I just let the projects linger, go to your corner.
> 
> ...


Gary, I have unfinished stuff all around too but never dared to count it. After looking at some of them for a while I ask myself "do I really NEED to do this ?" If not, they get pitched right away before I change my mind!! Some get made into different projects if they have enough wood to them. Plans are another thing. I have made 3 clipboards full of them that never got to cutting wood. I surely won't count them but I know they are there in case I need a starting point for a real project and some of the legworks was on one of those papers.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

GaryRogowski said:


> *The Battleship*
> 
> Projects come, projects stay. I walked around the shop one day to count the projects I had started only to put down for one reason or another. I got depressed by the number 20. Unfinished for any number of reasons. I cut a panel too short on one. I wasn't sure of the curve of another. Not hard to make a new panel, 0r try to mock up the curve. That logic does not fly in the face of a simple defeat. I just let the projects linger, go to your corner.
> 
> ...


Having a long to-do list will keep you alive longer. I'd like to think that at least.


----------



## GaryRogowski (May 22, 2014)

*Liberal Arts Education*

In working with high school interns last year, I was asked to write about our program. I sent this in to a local newspaper. It sums up my feelings about a liberal arts education.

﻿Why I Did the WIN Class
Letter to the Albany Democrat Herald, 2014

What was great was to see how excited these kids were to learn. They listened to me talk about geometry and physics. They asked questions about these subjects. They listened to me talk about joinery and cutting angles. They were to a person all interested in learning. And that's what education should be about: curiosity and the excitement of discovery. Add on that you get to put your hands on tools and it's a slam dunk for just about every demographic. But certainly it is of vital importance for our kids. Please let all our educators know that hands on education needs to be back in every school. From the arts to music to shop class, we need to train our kids in the broadest possible way. This is called a liberal arts education. I'm a fan of it.

Join us on the 11th of September for a fundraiser in support of the WIN program. We're trying to expand our efforts into local Portland area schools.

NWS/WIN


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Liberal Arts Education*
> 
> In working with high school interns last year, I was asked to write about our program. I sent this in to a local newspaper. It sums up my feelings about a liberal arts education.
> 
> ...


agreed, well rounded is the base of an open mind. Thanks for posting Gary!


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Liberal Arts Education*
> 
> In working with high school interns last year, I was asked to write about our program. I sent this in to a local newspaper. It sums up my feelings about a liberal arts education.
> 
> ...


I'm with you Gary. Most people our age would have been handed a spray gun at some point in our school career. I was at about 15 in my high school shop class. I also took a variety of music classes. Sadly, neither of my kids were given the same opportunities. Life isn't all computers, not yet anyway.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Liberal Arts Education*
> 
> In working with high school interns last year, I was asked to write about our program. I sent this in to a local newspaper. It sums up my feelings about a liberal arts education.
> 
> ...


Valid comments and observations!!!! I liberal arts education should be about education and learning deductive reasoning; and, not an indoctrination camp of political views and philosophies where no descent or question is permitted.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Liberal Arts Education*
> 
> In working with high school interns last year, I was asked to write about our program. I sent this in to a local newspaper. It sums up my feelings about a liberal arts education.
> 
> ...


Yep,

I went to one of the first magnet schools in Chicago. 5000 guys. It's now co ed. I had wood, electric, and several courses in Machine shop along with higher math English physics and chemistry.

I went to the Art institute of Chicago on Saturdays.

I believe it was a well rounded education. Young minds are the thing we waste the most.

Good luck in Portland Gary!


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

GaryRogowski said:


> *Liberal Arts Education*
> 
> In working with high school interns last year, I was asked to write about our program. I sent this in to a local newspaper. It sums up my feelings about a liberal arts education.
> 
> ...


Well said.
I had an opportunity to work in trades school for 2 years.
The first time I "subbed" for instructor I looked across the desk and said to myself. "IF I were those kids sitting in this classroom" listening to me "READING" the lesson I would be sleeping too. I was told to just go in a read the lesson. How boring is that. I sat in on some classes and thought I was in a Charlie Brown cartoon. WA WA WA.
When I had the class for 1 week I TOOK props into class, we all touched them, talked about them,. etc. The entire class stayed awake, they passed their quizzes that week as well. I thought to myself, that is how I wanted to learn…HANDS ON,,,MORE SHOP. The second semester my boss agreed, more shop time, make the class fun and enjoyable. I only had small class, I did find out they had TALENT ! IF given the chance people can do it !
Good luck Gary.


----------

